# Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig-updated*

2009 Tiguan tweaks via VCDS (aka VAGCOM)
First, I only trust Ross-Tech's products. http://www.ross-tech.com 
These changes were made using VCDS version 805.1 (and later) and a HEX+CAN USB cable. 
Our car is a 2009 Tiguan SEL 4Motion, not all changes work on all models, if in doubt, ask. 
I live in Central Ohio and will recode cars at the owner's request and at the owner's risk. I am not an a VW/Audi tech. I don't charge anything for making changes, but I do like Guinness. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0"> 
There is not a lot of info on changes out there, so I will start this thread and add to is as time allows (or more appropriately as my wife lets me tweak on her new car).
*Enabling Convenience Menu on North American Cars, thanks DanielRaymond!!!! Activating this menu allows you to make many of the other changes noted below:*
******2010 MY owners, please be advised that you do not have a module 46! Ross-Tech is looking at this newer setup and we may have an update in a later release of VCDS. For now, you can not make changes that are listed in module 46. For more information, please see this thread. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4579893 *
It is located in Module 46 (central conv.)
byte 18
put bit 5 (6 from the rigth) to 0
in binary mine was set to 10100000 now it is set to 10000000
in Hexa mine was set to A0 now it set to 00
you need to cycle the key for the menu to come active
an example...
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0222 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 9B80078852832C1B1B04058FB0888F0C88DCA0
Shop #: WSC 09016 444 85761
old Coding: 9B80078852832C1B1B04058FB0888F0C88DC*A0*
new Coding: 9B80078852832C1B1B04058FB0888F0C88DC*00*
You will need to use the long coding helper and select byte 18 (last one used). There is not a VCDS check box, but you can manually type 00 in the box for byte 18. After you do it, click in the byte 17 box, but do not make any changes. This step locks in the change you made. Click Exit. Click Do It! You will need to cycle the key completely off and back on for the menu to activate.
*To disable the DRLs (If you are installing a Euro-Switch, you must make this change for it to work properly):*
*Click the link below for all questions on Euro-Switch upgrade options*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2805859
Select 09 - Central Electronics Module
Select 07 - Coding
Click on the long coding help box 
Click in the black box on byte 4 (the fifth on from the left).
Uncheck the daytime running lights (North America) box.
Click Exit
Click Do It!
You should get a Coding Accepted message
*To enable window/sunroof control with the key-fob remote:*
Select 46 - Central Conv. Module
Select 07 - Coding
Click on the long coding help box
Click in the black box on byte 6 (the 7th on from the left)
Click the box to activate automatic closing
Click in the black box on byte 7 (the 8th on from the left)
Click the first six boxes to activate windows control from the remote
Click in the black box on byte 8 (the 9th on from the left)
Click the first six boxes to activate sunroof control from the remote
Click Exit
Click Do It!
You should get a Coding Accepted message
*Procedure for 2010+ models, thanks Sebastien at Ross-Tech*
Comfort via remote, try...
VCDS > Select > 09 - Central Electronics > Adaptation - 10 > Channel 006
...and save 1 as new value. This (as well as other channels) will be documented in next VCDS update.
*More changes, thanks Jaste:*
*Seat belt chime off:*
17 Instruments
Original coding: 0007204
Subtract 2 from the 3rd & 4th digit pair (00??x0x)
New coding: 0005204
*Unlock all doors on key removal and with one remote press:*
byte 0, bit 3: Check "Auto unlock on key removal"
*Open/Close windows, tilt sunroof via remote & close when rain detected:*
09 Cent. Elect.
In coding select the second item in the drop down list, RLS
Original coding: 00208933
New coding: 00471077
46 Central Conv.
byte 6, bit 5: Uncheck "Comfort function power windows/sunroof via remote control inactive"
byte 7, bit 2: Check "Comfort opening power windows via remote control active"
byte 7, bit 5: Check "Comfort closing power windows via remote control active"
byte 8, bit 2: Check "Opening sunroof via remote control active"
byte 8, bit 5: Check "Closing sunroof via remote control active"
byte 8, bit 6: Check "Sunroof open type (0-slide, 1-tilt)" 
byte 9: Select 02 "Rain closing active"
_Note that I added the "rain closing" feature - you may not want to do this if you have dogs or young children._
*Right rear view mirror down in reverse with mirror control on "R":*
46 Central Conv.
byte 14, bit 7: Check "Mirror lowering on reverse"
*For TPMS light after changing set of tire for winter, thanks, danielraymond:*
19 - CAN GATEWAY
TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING to off
AND
46 - CENTRAL CONV
BYTE 17 BIT 5 TO ON (TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING (TPMS) INACTIVE
*Using fog-lights as cornering lights, must have foglights, non-xenon equipped vehicles, thanks vdubnut_mike:*
"09 Central Electronics" "Byte 23" "Bit 3-4" is a drop down menu that gives you 00 Turn Lights not active, 08 Turn Lights Via Fog Lights, 10 Turn Lights via High Beam and 18 Turn lights via Xenon Shutter. 
I Chose 08 Via Fog Lights. I also have Bit 2 Checked.
This turns on the right or left fog light depending on the steering wheel to help light up where you are turning to. Similar in function to the SEL turn lights, but a little less affective I'm sure.
*Turn off shade closing with rain sensor, thanks danielryamond:*
4F centr. electr II
byte 2, bit 2=0 (comfort function closing roof blinds active)
*Some tweaks for RNS-510 Navi equipped vehicles, thanks 2009Tiguan and pics from Boschinger on VWNavi.com:*
If you hunt around the long coding bytes for Module 37, that's where you can change the RNS-510 display variant. There's a drop-down menu, VERY EASY to use, can't miss it.
Premium variant is awesome in my opinion....far classier than the standard Highline variant and much easier to work with in day and night lighting.
*Highline screen*








*Premium screen*








*Sportsline screen*









ALSO.....Module 37 Adaptation Channel 50: Change from 0 to 1, then exit out and reboot the RNS-510 (hold down < and > while pressing day/night (or eject on some HUs)) This will give you the Dev/Test mode that you can access by holding the Setup button for 15 seconds anytime.
*Activate the rear hatch "pop" when console or key-fob button is pushed, thanks DOTTAT!*
Notice that the hatch button doesn't do much? The Hatch button on your key-fob doesn't do much? This change allows the hatch to pop open if you press the console button or hold the key-fob button for a few seconds. The hatch is open and unlocked, but the handle must be squeezed to release the hatch--think of this as a safety feature so you do not lose your load.
Access Central Convenience module 46
Select Long Coding
Select byte 2 (third from the left)
Check the box on bit 3 Central Locking (Rear Lid) Softtouch (direct open/no release) 
Make sure bit 0 and bit 1 are also checked (NA Tiguans should be checked from the factory)
Click exit 
Click Do It
*Enabling Coming Home/Leaving Home (CH/LH) on NA SE models, thanks RJB!!*
The first step is to enable the convenience menu--see above.
Now, there are five places to verify in module 9 (central electronics). Use the long coding helper.
1. Byte 00/bit 5: assistance driving light & leaving home active--set this bit to 1 for active
2. Byte 00/bit 7: coming home active--set this bit to 1 for active
3. Byte 02/bit 4: coming home mode via--set this bit to 0 for personalization
4. Byte 21/bit 6: leaving home variant--set this bit to 0 for LH in LDS
5. Byte 23/bit 5: coming home logic--set this bit to 1 for new logic.
Once these coding changes are made, go into the convenience menu and select the lighting sub-menu. Here you will find coming home and leaving home settings. Select each and set the time in seconds (10 sec intervals) that you want the lights to remain on.
Once these changes are made, the functionality for a 2009 NA Tiguan SE with two-position light switch in the off position (factory switch--no need to change) is as follows. Unlock the vehicle with the remote--the lights will come on and remain on for the duration chosen in the convenience menu or until the vehicle is started. Upon arriving, turn off the ignition and if it is dark, turn off the headlamps. Remove the key from the ignition and give a quick pull to the lamp stalk--the high beams will flash. Upon opening the door, the exterior lights will come on. Lock the car with the remote and the lights will remain on for the duration selected in the convenience menu.

*Adding Phone menu to MFD on 2010+ cars with bluetooth and RCD-510, thanks miclac!!*
I have a 2010 Sedan with the RCD-510 radio. I Received Vag-Com today with micro-can and was able to turn on full functionality with the steering wheel buttons and the MFI Display. The Bluetooth module synched with my cell phone and I was able to make and receive phone calls with the steering wheel. The Caller ID displayed on the MFD. I have not been able to get Blue Tooth audio to work on the radio. The only display on the radio is a little phone symbol.
The original coding in module 77-phone was 0011070, which did not correspond to any of the coding in the vag-com helper. I changed the coding to 0000477. According to the helper that code sets the module for Radio, steering wheel control, mfd, Voice English (US), Display English (US).
Part Number for the bluetooth modue from Vag-com is 1Z0 035 729 C
If I figure anything out on the bluetooth audio option with the radio I will let you know.

Link for Photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...45002/

Original Information = No Phone on MFD
Address 77: Telephone
Part No: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Coding: 0011070
Shop #: WSC 00066
Changed Coding = Phone Menu on MFD
Address 77: Telephone
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170
Coding: 0000477
Shop #: WSC 00066
*ALSO, if you have RNS-510... thanks stevies3*
This is with a 2010 Tig SEL with the RNS510 (FW380 - HW02) & "C" version BT unit & white MFD.
My original setting in module 77 (telephone) was 0011070, I changed this to 0013077 & presto it worked ! I tried other noted sugestions but they didn't work. I didn't need to make any other changes as the "hook" button on the steering wheel stayed in tact so I left module 16 (steering wheel) alone. I'd like to test this for a few days to confirm it's stability as I didn't drive the car ect... But it looks good.




Some additional coding help for newer Tiguans (2010+) is available here:

http://http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/forums/f97/tiguan-vcds-coding-options-57346.html

Snobrdrdan's summary of changes with VCDS screen shots...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6151389-HOW-TO-VagCom-VCDS-Mods-(w-pics)


----------



## gti luver (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig (Scott Evil)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for starting this thread


----------



## jaste (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig (Scott Evil)*

Copied from my post to a previous thread:
Here's the coding I'm using on my SEL. All functions work as expected. Any advice welcome.
Seat belt chime off
17 Instruments
Original coding: 0007204
Subtract 2 from the 3rd & 4th digit pair (00??x0x)
New coding: 0005204
Unlock all doors on key removal and with one remote press
46 Central Conv.
byte 0, bit 0: Uncheck "Select central locking"
byte 0, bit 3: Check "Auto unlock on key removal"
Open/Close windows, tilt sunroof via remote & close when rain detected
09 Cent. Elect.
In coding select the second item in the drop down list, RLS
Original coding: 00208933
New coding: 00471077
46 Central Conv.
byte 6, bit 5: Uncheck "Comfort function power windows/sunroof via remote control inactive"
byte 7, bit 2: Check "Comfort opening power windows via remote control active"
byte 7, bit 5: Check "Comfort closing power windows via remote control active"
byte 8, bit 2: Check "Opening sunroof via remote control active"
byte 8, bit 5: Check "Closing sunroof via remote control active"
byte 8, bit 6: Check "Sunroof open type (0-slide, 1-tilt)" 
byte 9: Select 02 "Rain closing active"
Right rear view mirror down in reverse with mirror control on "R"
46 Central Conv.
byte 14, bit 7: Check "Mirror lowering on reverse"
Note that I added the "rain closing" feature - you may not want to do this if you have dogs or young children.


----------



## ilovecoffee (Jun 21, 2008)

My friend has the cable and the old version of Vag Com 504.1
Can he make the necessary changes with this version?


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (ilovecoffee)*

You may need the CAN interface of the newer cables to make all of these changes.
Jaste...
Its funny the rain sensor and tilting mirror were both activated when we got the car. I incorrectly assumed they all came like that. Thanks for adding to the list.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

sorry didn't see this thread, I'll add my tweak here. Only benifits SE owners, and you SEL guys already have turning headlights!








"09 Central Electronics" "Byte 23" "Bit 3-4" is a drop down menu that gives you 00 Turn Lights not active, 08 Turn Lights Via Fog Lights, 10 Turn Lights via High Beam and 18 Turn lights via Xenon Shutter. 
I Chose 08 Via Fog Lights. I also have Bit 2 Checked.
This turns on the Right or left fog light depending on the steering wheel to help light up wheree you are turning to. Sililar in function to your SEL turn lights, but a little less affective I'm sure.


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Some VCDS (jaste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaste* »_Note that I added the "rain closing" feature - you may not want to do this if you have dogs or young children.

Does this only work when the car is running or in Aux mode?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Some VCDS (NotoriousDUB)*

It doesn't work when the car is off. I checked it the other day.


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Some VCDS (gilesrulz)*

Then it's a useless modification. Unless of course you're incapable of putting your windows up when you see raindrops on your windshield








Now, if you nap in your car with the windows down whilst idling...then I see a use for this.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Some VCDS (NotoriousDUB)*

True, but if it left your rain sensor on when your car was off, the battery wouldn't last very long would it?


----------



## jaste (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Some VCDS (NotoriousDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NotoriousDUB* »_
Does this only work when the car is running or in Aux mode?

No, it works only when the key is removed (I think). It also closes the shade. I like to open the sunroof shade when I wash the car but now when water hits the rain sensor it starts closing.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Some VCDS (jaste)*

When it started raining with my sunroof up, it didn't do anything.


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Some VCDS (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_True, but if it left your rain sensor on when your car was off, the battery wouldn't last very long would it?

Well it wouldn't keep the wipers going...just shut the windows like it was programmed for.


----------



## jaste (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Some VCDS (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_When it started raining with my sunroof up, it didn't do anything.

I think you're missing the point that I specifically coded the Central Electronics module to do this. AFAIK US spec Tigs do not do this from the factory. In fact I needed assistance from Theresias (Sebastian @ Ross Tech) to get it working as I could not find documentation for this coding.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Some VCDS (jaste)*

I didn't miss anything. I did that. 
And in fact it was fairly easy to find in the VCDS.


_Modified by gilesrulz at 8:27 AM 11-29-2008_


----------



## jaste (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Some VCDS (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_I didn't miss anything. I did that. 
And in fact it was fairly easy to find in the VCDS.

And you also did this:
09 Cent. Elect.
In coding select the second item in the drop down list, RLS
Original coding: 00208933
New coding: 00471077
This is the part that had no long coding label that Sebastian provided.


----------



## danielraymond (Oct 18, 2008)

*Convenience menu*









I am please to anonce that i found it
it is located in 46 (central conv.)
byte 18
put bit 5 (6 from the rigth) to 0
in binary mine was set to 10100000 now it is set to 10000000
in Hexa mine was set to A0 now it set to 80
you need to cycle the key for the menu to come active
the the menu is there. 
as a exemple
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0222 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 9B80078852832C1B1B04058FB0888F0C88DCA0
Shop #: WSC 09016 444 85761
old Coding: 9B80078852832C1B1B04058FB0888F0C88DCA0
new Coding: 9B80078852832C1B1B04058FB0888F0C88DC80











_Modified by danielraymond at 6:55 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Some VCDS (jaste)*


_Quote »_
And you also did this:
09 Cent. Elect.
In coding select the second item in the drop down list, RLS
Original coding: 00208933
New coding: 00471077
This is the part that had no long coding label that Sebastian provided.

Yes I did that some while ago when it didn't work just by checking the boxes.
It's possible I didn't wait long enough, and that eventually it would have closed the sunroof, but I wasn't interested in getting a wet interior to find out.



_Modified by gilesrulz at 10:23 AM 11-30-2008_


----------



## danielraymond (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Convenience menu (danielraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danielraymond* »_








I am please to anonce that i found it
it is located in 46 (central conv.)
byte 18
put bit 5 (6 from the rigth) to 0
in binary mine was set to 10100000 now it is set to 10000000
in Hexa mine was set to A0 now it set to 80
you need to cycle the key for the menu to come active
the the menu is there. 
as a exemple
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0222 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 9B80078852832C1B1B04058FB0888F0C88DCA0
Shop #: WSC 09016 444 85761
old Coding: 9B80078852832C1B1B04058FB0888F0C88DCA0
new Coding: 9B80078852832C1B1B04058FB0888F0C88DC80


*i have found out that the menu is there but it doesn't work until i change 
byte 18 to 00 insted of 80*


_Modified by danielraymond at 4:54 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## danielraymond (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig (Scott Evil)*

For TPMS light after changing set of tire for winter
19 - CAN GATEWAY
TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING to off
AND
46 - CENTRAL CONV
BYTE 17 BIT 5 TO ON (TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING (TPMS) INACTIVE








dont forget to put it back at spring when you put back the original weels









_Modified by danielraymond at 7:01 AM 12-3-2008_


_Modified by danielraymond at 10:09 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## danielraymond (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig (Scott Evil)*

I found where to desactivate the roof blind using the confort function closing.
4F centr. electr II
byte 2, bit 2=0 (confort function closing roof blinds active)
Usefull if you dont want the roof blind to close when the rain closing function is enable.


----------



## Action Jackson (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Some VCDS (jaste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaste* »_Right rear view mirror down in reverse with mirror control on "R"
46 Central Conv.
byte 14, bit 7: Check "Mirror lowering on reverse"


Does this particular feature work on all Tiguans? Or only Highlines/SEL's? I have a Comfortline and I had asked the dealer to enable this if possible and they said it wasn't possible. Now of course they aren't going to know what bits to flip, but I'm wondering if the Highline has a relay or fuse which allows the mirror tilt that isn't in the Comformtline.
I'd love to get this one working. I find the higher ride hieght in the Tiguan quite different when comparing little things like visibility and this is noticible when backing up. Myu mirrors don't show the ground like they did in the Passat!


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Some VCDS (Action Jackson)*

I think it should work for any car with seat memory.


----------



## danielraymond (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Some VCDS (jaste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaste* »_
No, it works only when the key is removed (I think). It also closes the shade. I like to open the sunroof shade when I wash the car but now when water hits the rain sensor it starts closing. 

if you dont want the shade to close go in:
4F centr. electr II
byte 2, bit 2=0 (confort function closing roof blinds active)


----------



## 2009Tiguan (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Some VCDS (danielraymond)*

If you hunt around the long coding bytes for Module 37, that's where you can change the RNS-510 display variant. There's a drop-down menu VERY EASY can't miss it.
Premium variant is awesome in my opinion....far classier than the standard Highline variant and much easier to work with in day and night lighting.
ALSO.....Module 37 Adaptation Channel 50: Change from 0 to 1, then exit out and reboot the RNS-510 (hold down < and > while pressing day/night (or eject on some HUs)) This will give you the Dev/Test mode that you can access by holding the Setup button for 15 seconds anytime.


_Modified by 2009Tiguan at 5:14 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Some VCDS (danielraymond)*

I got winter tires same size as summer and no prob with TPMS so it is still active


----------



## ilovecoffee (Jun 21, 2008)

Is there any alternative to VAGCOM that's cheaper? My friend only has v. 4.0 or something to that effect and I doubt it will work with the Tiguan seeing as they now have version 8 I believe.
I'd prefer not to pay $350 to change some features as I find them, or rack up costs by going to a tech place that will do it for me each time for $40. I'd much prefer a cheaper way. Do those self-contained units on eBay allow you to change any bit setting? Or do they just give you diagnostic readings?


----------



## 2009Tiguan (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: (ilovecoffee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovecoffee* »_Is there any alternative to VAGCOM that's cheaper?

Unfortunately, VAGCOM/VCDS is the only product on the market. I considered my purchase an investment in the Ross-Tech company and kudos for all the work they do. You'll only need to buy the cable once, and all the software/updates are free for life.
Also, the Tig can use the Micro-Can ($249) as opposed to the HEX-CAN ($349) so there's $100 savings for you.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html 
Better yet, ask santa....here I'll invite him over for you....
___________________
North Pole









ilovecoffee, what do
you want for xmas? 
||_________________||
_Modified by 2009Tiguan because Vortex destroyed his little ASCII Christmas Wish House.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif _



_Modified by 2009Tiguan at 1:41 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: (2009Tiguan)*

It's not just the cable that costs money to do, it is the excellent software.
perhaps you can borrow someone's who lives close to you


----------



## vwtiguan (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (ilovecoffee)*

I took Tiguan in for courtesy check today. While I was in the service department, I asked if they can flip the code to enable the Convenience Menu and I gave them the code. 
They wouldn't do it saying the tech line restrict them from doing so. 
I know there are some dealers who would do it without calling the tech line for permission. I am now convinced this is a deliberate effort on NA VW's part to remove that menu from all 2009 cars, I just don't know why.







It also puzzles me if there will be any warranty issue if I enable the convenience menu myself.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*check first post, please*

I updated the first post with all of these changes. Please keep them coming everyone!


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig-updated (Scott Evil)*

Can a Tiguan owner with VAG COM help a Passat owner out? I'm looking for a screen scrape / print screen of Central Electronics [09], byte 17. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

http://i307.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg
I also have a passat.. hope that helps get you in the right place...

_Modified by DOTTAT at 8:16 PM 12-28-2008_


_Modified by DOTTAT at 8:17 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

Also-
For anyone with issues.. My tig was exactly like my '08 passat in that it needed the battery disconnected in order for the menu to even appear...


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

Also to add to list...
Convenience module now has a label for a line that previously empty. Offhand I cannot remember the byte it was in... but you can now code the trunk button to actually pop the lock. Works the same for the remote button as well. 
I hated how, from the factory, the tig came with a trunk button that didn't actually unlock the lock.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Trunk release???*

Can you post the trunk release change procedure?


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Some VCDS (type17volkswagen)*

Here you go Module 09 Byte 17, 09 Tiguan SEL...


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

yeah.. he got the screen shot in one of my previous posts.. I'll get the info on the trunk button setting as soon as I'm done holding my sofa down.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (DOTTAT)*

No rush, I am doing a lot of that too.


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

Trunk release change is in central convenience module long coding...
Put a check mark in bit 3


----------



## vwetzalgd (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Convenience menu (danielraymond)*

I wish i knew where to take my car to have this installed for me. If anyone has any ideas, i live in Ventura, Ca.
Thanks.


----------



## hellkite (Aug 1, 2008)

Does anyone know how to program the Tig to keep power to the cigarette lighter while the key is not in the ignition. I'd like to be able to charge my cell phone without the key in the ignition.


----------



## JonD-2.7tDallas (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: (hellkite)*

That is not "coded", I will bet.
I would think it is part of wiring of the car


----------



## vwetzalgd (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (JonD-2.7tDallas)*

Anyone know where to have this installed for my Tiguan?


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (DOTTAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOTTAT* »_Trunk release change is in central convenience module long coding...
Put a check mark in bit 3









Thank you, it was exactly like you said, works flawlessly.... except, the hatch seems too heavy, and it seems like unless you are holding the hatch like you are trying to open it when you pop the lock with the key fob, it doesn't fully unlatch and you have to pop it with the handle again anyways... 
Beggers can't be choosers I guess. Thank you for pointing out the mod! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

That sir, is so your wife isn't driving down the road... accidentally pressing the button and spilling your groceries out onto the road. It's a safety mechanism to truly stop you from blowing the hatch...
I'm just happy to finally "feel" like pressing the hatch button does something


----------



## pelop1 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*

I am a new Candy white AWD SE owner and this baby is everything I have imagined and much more







coming from an MKV GLI.
Thanks for all the wondefull Vag Com changes however I do not have 23 bytes on my "09 Central Electronics" only 19 to activate turning hedlights. What Am i missing?


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (DOTTAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOTTAT* »_That sir, is so your wife isn't driving down the road... accidentally pressing the button and spilling your groceries out onto the road. It's a safety mechanism to truly stop you from blowing the hatch...
I'm just happy to finally "feel" like pressing the hatch button does something

who said it would be my wife that would push the button?








Our X5 would pop the hatch (and close it if the windows were all up and you opened and closed the driver's door to go open the hatch, due to the air pressure openeing an dclosing the hatch to shut it) but was inactive when you were driving... anyone tried to open the hatch after the auto locks activate? (speed sensitive, I would assume)


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (pelop1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pelop1* »_I am a new Candy white AWD SE owner and this baby is everything I have imagined and much more







coming from an MKV GLI.
Thanks for all the wondefull Vag Com changes however I do not have 23 bytes on my "09 Central Electronics" only 19 to activate turning hedlights. What Am i missing?

edit: Are you sure you are in Central Electronics, not Central Convienence? Am I sure it's not in Central Convienence? I don't know I have to wait until later when The Wife is home with the Tig.



_Modified by vdubnut_mike at 12:56 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (pelop1)*

I have xenons, so I can not confirm what you are saying. Send vdubnut_mike an IM, he may be able to help.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (DOTTAT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Added RNS510 screen shots in first post.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Some VCDS (Scott Evil)*

Thank you Scott Evil and Dottat for the screen scrapes. 
I had to do some work on it, but I'm close enough now I can share this. I got it from a Tech Tip. Until VCDS updates the file, you won't be able to set the bit. But once that's done, you'll be able to set the bit for "side parking lights enabled/disabled."
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...28379


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Some VCDS (type17volkswagen)*

And here's the label file for byte 17 bit 6 if you don't want to wait for the VCDS update to come out.
Right click, save as, to your VCDS/Labels folder
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/...H.lbl
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/...H.lbl


----------



## tigguytdt (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Some VCDS (type17volkswagen)*

Sorry! I'm new to VAG COM
What if you increase the range of low beam? Does it have same effect as aiming headlight higher?
002,1,Left Low Beam,Headlight,Range: 0.0...100.0 %
002,2,Right Low Beam,Headlight,Range: 0.0...100.0 %


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

No. If you are not happy with the factory cut-off level... like me... 
You must make changes at the leveling screw and that screw only. Then you need to run through the calibration procedure for AFS using VCDS.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Some VCDS (tigguytdt)*

Don't raise your headlights. Not only is it really obnoxious to other drivers, in most states it's against the law.


----------



## StealthscrapE (Jan 30, 2009)

There doesn't happen to be anyone in Omaha that can help me open up the convenience menu with their VAG COM does there?


----------



## EZ_4_FUN (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm a newby so please forgive me if I sound stupid.
I just bought my 09 Tiggy. Its a 6spd manual so I'm not sure what model that makes it in the US but here in canada its the Trendline.
I don't have the Upgraded Navigation setup and would like to upgrade that at some point.
Do i and can I make the necessary changesd in order for it to work as intended with this VAGCOM?
Thanks!


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

The short answer is yes. The nest resources is vwnavi.com. there are many RNS-510 upgrades documented there.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

Okay, got another one... Finally figured out how to get the Coming Home and Leaving Home working properly in My 4-Motion SE. But I had to re-code the Instrument cluster to ANYWHERE but the NA market (GB, EU, SA, AU, JP). That is the only way to allow you to keep the headlights in the "on" position and automatically turn them off 10, 20, 30 seconds after you leave the car. 
I can turn them on just fine by unlocking the car with the remote (Leaving Home). But I can't seem to get the coming home to work with the restricted Contry codings the Tiguan allows (US and CA) without throwing the ABS, Airbag and Traction control faults. 

Anyone know if there is a way to bypass all of those fault codes to allow the cluster to be coded to Europe or GB? This was NOT this hard in my MKV... why they had to change this one thing is stupid. Thanks VW.


----------



## danielraymond (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (vdubnut_mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubnut_mike* »_Okay, got another one... Finally figured out how to get the Coming Home and Leaving Home working properly in My 4-Motion SE. But I had to re-code the Instrument cluster to ANYWHERE but the NA market (GB, EU, SA, AU, JP). That is the only way to allow you to keep the headlights in the "on" position and automatically turn them off 10, 20, 30 seconds after you leave the car. 
I can turn them on just fine by unlocking the car with the remote (Leaving Home). But I can't seem to get the coming home to work with the restricted Contry codings the Tiguan allows (US and CA) without throwing the ABS, Airbag and Traction control faults. 

Anyone know if there is a way to bypass all of those fault codes to allow the cluster to be coded to Europe or GB? This was NOT this hard in my MKV... why they had to change this one thing is stupid. Thanks VW.









Have you try to pull the high beem lever after removing you key. On my Highline (SEL) i have to do so if i whant the coming home to be activated. It is call manual coming home in the owner's manual


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (danielraymond)*

nope... so you also have the Auto hedlight switch, right? Flicking the high beam lever in a SE does nothing but flash the lights for that instant.
I can get it to work the exact same way my MKV GTI did with the same Euro (non-Auto) switch by recoding the cluster to Euro or GB... but I throw 3 fault codes... so no good.
I'm just trying to figure out if there is a work around to the instrument recode to not throw codes.


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

Mike- 
do you have an auto switch?
In my passat (which codes almost the same way) when I added the auto switch from oempls and enabled coming/leaving home.. i never again had to change the switch position unless i wanted fogs on.


----------



## kirk (May 24, 2001)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig-updated (Scott Evil)*

Thanks to this post, I was able to perform all the changes I wanted on the Tig today.
Kirk


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (DOTTAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOTTAT* »_Mike- 
do you have an auto switch?
In my passat (which codes almost the same way) when I added the auto switch from oempls and enabled coming/leaving home.. i never again had to change the switch position unless i wanted fogs on. 

So you are saying the Auto switch will allow you to keep the headlight switch in the on position, and allows the coming home to work properly? Hmm... I'll have to test that out with someone local before I buy a new switch.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

I think there are two switches, one for coming home and one without. ECS lists both on their site.


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

mike-
this switch exactly.....
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=168
I used it for coming home/leaving home on my passat (same setup) without having xenons. You do have to have fogs for it not to through a code should you turn the switch to the fog position though. (I had my switch in for two weeks before my fogs arrived and my wife set off the lamp-out indicator by playing with the switch).


----------



## brianteel (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (DOTTAT)*

i just got some of the stuff turned on today by someone. i really like the window up and down feature


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

I apparently wasn't careful when making a few changes in the comfort menu, and I think I may have "deactivated" my sunroof and electric shade - neither work at all right now. I have a 2009 SE 4Motion with panoramic roof. Can anyone with a similar setup take a look at the comfort module and screenshot what the options should look like (in the long coding helper) so that I can revert back to the stock settings to see if I can get things working again? The guy at the Stealership said that the system might "lock out" systems if they're likely to cause a conflict, is there any truth to this? If so, do I have to do the equiv of a "reboot" to reactivate the roof? Thanks in advance for any help anyone can offer.


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (sixandeightstringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sixandeightstringer* »_The guy at the Stealership said that the system might "lock out" systems if they're likely to cause a conflict, is there any truth to this?

It's true. Happened to me after I activated the roll down/up windows with the remote control feature. Later I changed another couple of bytes which caused the previous one to stop working.
If you have the VCDS you can go back to the original configuration with a button you can click on to do so (it's pretty obvious, you'll see it), but you will have to start over with the changes you made on that module.


_Modified by hmsa at 1:43 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (hmsa)*

I have not seen that button, but I'll look for it when I get home. Re-changing my "mods" is not that big a deal. Thanks for the info; I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (sixandeightstringer)*

I didn't find a "reset to default" in the VAG-COM software. But I did go through the Comfort Module with a fine-toothed comb and cut out all the unneccessary settings. Even after turning the car off for 10 seconds, still no joy - but when I "rebooted" (unplugged the battery) that did the trick - it works again.


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Awesome thread, thanks! No more DRL's ftw.


----------



## VWRon (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (IzVW)*

Just got my Tiguan and want to enable the Convenience Menu. I hooked up VAGCOM and successfully ran an auto scan. Selected Central Convenience Module (46) but wouldn't complete communication - computer screen indicated that a password or access code was needed and cable LED alternated red/green. Any ideas?


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VWRon)*

Post over in the VAGCOM forum. Your cable should have a dongle that acts as a password.


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Has anyone found anything to disable the bug shield from opening when you open your sunroof?


----------



## DeuceDeuce41 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*

I'm pretty sure that the bug shield is mechanically attached to the sliding motion of the sunroof. Therefor, I don't think you would be able to single it out on vag. From what I was hearing from the dealer, it is very effective. I'd say let it roll.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Yep, the bug shield is mechanical. No VCDS adjustment.


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

The "bug shield" is totally mechanical, it's spring loaded and the runners of the window allow it to spring up when you open the roof and be pushed down when you close it.
And it's very effective not just for bugs, but for wind buffeting and noise. I was just remarking yesterday, driving at highway speeds with the sunroof fully open, just how quiet and comfortable it is. I have a feeling that if you could "disable it" you'd want to re-enable it right quick after your first open-roof travel over 40 mph.


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (sixandeightstringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sixandeightstringer* »_The "bug shield" is totally mechanical, it's spring loaded and the runners of the window allow it to spring up when you open the roof and be pushed down when you close it.
And it's very effective not just for bugs, but for wind buffeting and noise. I was just remarking yesterday, driving at highway speeds with the sunroof fully open, just how quiet and comfortable it is. I have a feeling that if you could "disable it" you'd want to re-enable it right quick after your first open-roof travel over 40 mph.

Good info thanks but I feel like it makes too much noise. Im just remembering GLI's and GTI's that I have been in that didnt make hardly any noise open. All I hear at high speeds is that bug guard. Oh well I will live with it. Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Fantasmo (Mar 15, 2009)

*Warranty Issues?*

Are there any warranty issues involved in activating the "Convenience Menu"? I live in Edmonton, Alberta Canada and would love to find someone with VAGCOM to do this for me as long as it won't void my warranty.


----------



## kirk (May 24, 2001)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig-updated (Scott Evil)*

OK, so I added a european headlight switch and in order to get the parking lights to work without DRLs, I had to reprogram the Central Electrics to disable the DRL(north america) option. I still have DRLs but now I can turn them off with the headlight switch on the parking light possition.
note: I have set my DRLs to be the fog lights as well. I also dimmed the DRLs from 92% to 85% brightness.
also, now that my DRLs are not north american, when I apply the parking brake, my DRLs are still on if the car is running. I have to use the headlight switch and put my parking lights on to turn off the DRLs, or just shut the car off.
Kirk


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (RoundTuit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoundTuit* »_
Good info thanks but I feel like it makes too much noise. Im just remembering GLI's and GTI's that I have been in that didnt make hardly any noise open. All I hear at high speeds is that bug guard. Oh well I will live with it. Thanks!

It is actually a wind shield, not a bug shield, and would be far louder without the shield. You can reach up and pull it down to try it. Also, keep in mind the opening on the tiguan is almost twice as big as it is on the rabbits and jettas, which makes it noisier.


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_
It is actually a wind shield, not a bug shield, and would be far louder without the shield.

Actually, that is entirely true - just the other day I had the sunroof open, and pressed down the shield with my hand while I was doing about 60 on the highway - the sound went from a mild "whoosh" to a deafening roar, and had a bit of that low-frequency modulation that the MKIV Jetta was famous for if you opened the rear windows alone.
You DEFINITELY want to keep that wind shield in there. Seriously. Try it yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Why isn't this a sticky?!?


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Its linked in the FAQ.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (DOTTAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOTTAT* »_mike-
this switch exactly.....
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=168
I used it for coming home/leaving home on my passat (same setup) without having xenons. You do have to have fogs for it not to through a code should you turn the switch to the fog position though. (I had my switch in for two weeks before my fogs arrived and my wife set off the lamp-out indicator by playing with the switch).

Hmmm... I'll have to try this out with someone that has it locally here before I buy another $85 switch. I'm not looking to activate the "Auto" Headlights, I want to activate the coming home lights. I have fog lights so that's not a problem, but I'm not sure how an Auto headlight switch helps me out much. Can I leave this switch in the "Headlights on, Foglights on" position, lock the car and walk away and the lights will turn off at the set time in the Lighting menu? Or do I have to have it in the "Auto" Position? Does the SE tiguan have the right light sensors to use the Auto headlight switch correctly?
I have the leaving home set to 20 sec right now. So with the headlight switch in the "off" position, when I unlock the car, they turn on for 20 seconds or until I re-lock the car or turn over the ignition. 
In my old GTI I was able to just leave the lights in the Headlight and Foglight on position and never touch it... however, if I made the mistake of parking lights and fogs, they would stay on... maybe I'll just stay where I am... I was hoping someone would figure out the ABS module, as that seems to be the culprit for the 3 fault codes when the cluster is re-coded to anything but NA.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

If your car doesn't have the light sensor, the auto setting will not work. I think your window sticker will indicate if you have the light sensor. If you don't have an auto setting on your stock switch, I doubt you have the sensor.


----------



## vdubnut_mike (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## tiggy (Mar 27, 2009)

ANY MORE VCDS FOR THE TIGGER?????


----------



## logik001 (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig-updated (Scott Evil)*

anyone figure out how to enable the auto shut off feature for the exterior lights, even if you leave the light switch on when turning the car off and exiting the vehicle? The warning chime is too low and i have been guilty of leaving the lights on until the battery dies twice already.


----------



## Rocc (Jamaica) (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Some VCDS (logik001)*

I'm a little confused, where do you guys get or learn about these VAGCOM Codes, is there a code listing that comes with the VagCOM Cable and Software?
Got the Bentley Tiguan Repair Manual Today, looks pretty good. But no VagCOM Codes that I can see yet?


----------



## DOTTAT (Apr 16, 2001)

Rocc--
some is listed on ross-tech.com's website...
some of it we figure out as we go...


----------



## Rocc (Jamaica) (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (DOTTAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOTTAT* »_Rocc--
some is listed on ross-tech.com's website...
some of it we figure out as we go...

Thanks DOTTAT. Overall so Getting the Cable is worth the price?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (Rocc (Jamaica))*

I guess it depends how much DIY stuff you plan to do. As the car ages, and you change your own oil, or need to find out what a CEL is out of warranty, it will easily pay for itself. But if you're the kind of person who would go to the dealer anyway for that stuff, you'll just be paying for a few mods, like rolling your windows down with the key.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Rocc (Jamaica))*

You will always have a following of people who would like you to scan their car too. It has kept my fridge full of Guinness since 2000.


----------



## mmilani (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (Action Jackson)*

Does the "Right rear view mirror down in reverse" work with cars without memory seat? I followed the instructions but it looks like the only option to select is for cars with memory seat. Can anyone help with this?
Thank you.


----------



## danielraymond (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Some VCDS (mmilani)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmilani* »_Does the "Right rear view mirror down in reverse" work with cars without memory seat? I followed the instructions but it looks like the only option to select is for cars with memory seat. Can anyone help with this?
Thank you. 


Only work with cars with memory seat !!!! Sorry


----------



## mmilani (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (logik001)*

I experienced the same problem. Does anyone know a way to program the exterior lights to be shut off? after a while?
Can this be done through the coming home setup somehow? 
Please help.


----------



## pol280 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (danielraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danielraymond* »_

Only work with cars with memory seat !!!! Sorry

I don't have memory seats, what is more I have manual seats and reversing mirror works for me








I have European 2010 model.


----------



## mmilani (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (pol280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pol280* »_
I don't have memory seats, what is more I have manual seats and reversing mirror works for me








I have European 2010 model.

Can you check your coding and post here, thanks.


----------



## pol280 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (mmilani)*

Unfortunately I don't own VCDS and I don't know anyone around who would offer to use it







However, I will try to find someone soon.


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Some VCDS (pol280)*

Just wanted to thank you guys for putting together this thread. I just got a new VCDS and was able to quickly add a bunch of cool features to my wife's tig with the info in here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If anyone needs vag-com help in the West Chester, PA area - let me know (mine will only work with newer micro-can models however). Will work for beer. Just email me at [email protected]


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Some VCDS (Philly_NickM)*

^^^Beer for VCDS. You get the picture very well!!
BTW, I Used to live in West Chester.


----------



## Toolfriend (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (Scott Evil)*

I live close to West Chester too ( 10 miles). I love my new 2009 Tig SEL with 4motion too. It is so much fun to drive. I took my Tig to Vision VW in Reading and they did all the Vac stuff for me. Great dealer.
Have fun,
Tool


----------



## robert.wilson1 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig-updated (Scott Evil)*

I went to a NON-Dealership VW repair shop today. I forgot to grab the guide before I left...







I was able to enable the Convenience Menu, get the windows to roll down with Keyfob, Fog lights as DRL, fog light w/brights, hatch "pop" and Leaving home (I haven't checked coming yet).
Thank you to all that put the time, effort and money into this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you VW owners in Tucson want this done, you can talk to Stuttgart Autohaus, and I believe they will be able to help you out. 
My car was the first they did, but he said it was easy enough and I'm going to give him all website data that I found.
Good Luck!!!
















Fog lights as DRL








Foglights as the Left cornering Light








Foglights as the Right cornering Light

_Modified by robert.wilson1 at 3:50 PM 7-17-2009_

_Modified by robert.wilson1 at 3:52 PM 7-17-2009_


_Modified by robert.wilson1 at 3:56 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## .:Tig:. (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig-updated (Scott Evil)*


_Quote »_
Access Central Convenience module 46
Select Long Coding
Select byte 2 (third from the left)
Check the box on bit 3 Central Locking (Rear Lid) Softtouch (direct open/no release) 
Make sure bit 0 and bit 1 are also checked (NA Tiguans should be checked from the factory)
Click exit 
Click Do It

OK, I just got my Vag-com and I am already having problems.lol I got my convenience menu activated and the window up/down activated but I couldn't get the rear hatch to "pop." I tried followed these directions , now my hatch doesn't open at all. It doesn't seem to unlock at all. 
Any ideas? 
EDIT: I got it too work. I had to tweak the code a bit.


_Modified by .:Tig:. at 10:19 AM 7-12-2009_


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Some VCDS (.:Tig:.)*

^^If I remember correctly, that byte is not well documented. Glad you got it to work. At least the button actually does something now!


----------



## BB88 (Jun 15, 2009)

Is there any option to fold the side mirrors automatically when you take the key out? (like the Audi Q5)


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Seems like we covered that one somewhere, but i can't find it at the moment. I don't think it is possible.


----------



## .:Tig:. (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (BB88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BB88* »_Is there any option to fold the side mirrors automatically when you take the key out? (like the Audi Q5)

Heck I would be happy if my mirror turned down when I put it in reverse, but I don't have memory seats. 
Maybe it is possible for the mirrors to fold in if the Audi can do it.


----------



## BB88 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: (.:Tig:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Tig:.* »_
Heck I would be happy if my mirror turned down when I put it in reverse, but I don't have memory seats. 
Maybe it is possible for the mirrors to fold in if the Audi can do it.

I remember someone said he is able to use the mirror down on reverse feature even he doesn't have memory seat.


----------



## robert.wilson1 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (hellkite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellkite* »_Does anyone know how to program the Tig to keep power to the cigarette lighter while the key is not in the ignition. I'd like to be able to charge my cell phone without the key in the ignition.

I got the fix for you, checkout this post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4496288


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*VCDS changes*

Hi VW Peeps. Having a little trouble with the coding of the convenience module for the rear hatch. I set it up to enable the soft touch / rear hatch opening feature via vag com using the instructions in this thread. It was working fine initially, but now it won't stay unlocked. What happens if I hit the trunk unlock button (either in car or on the key fob) you can open the hatch if you are quick enough, but after a few seconds, it won't open again. If you squeeze the handle nothing happens.
I tried disabling the soft touch / release option, but that just made it worse - then I couldn't open the hatch at all! Any ideas? Is the car broken or what?
Here's the current long coding:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0222 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 9B800F885283003F1B02058FB0880F0C88DC00
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: VCDS changes (Philly_NickM)*

Here is my coding for central conv. You may have different options is my only caveat, 8 in Byte 2 is the correct change, but you might want to check the other bytes. Keep a copy of your current coding to go back to--usually a good idea regardless.
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0222 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 9A800F8852834C3F3B00058FB0C88F0C88DC00
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.


_Modified by Scott Evil at 10:21 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: VCDS changes (Scott Evil)*

Thanks for posting that scott. I will play around with the coding a bit more this weekend. I'm concerned that there might be water leaking into the rear hatch and causing the switch in the handle to malfunction. I did see a fault for that a while ago. Might have to bring it in.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: VCDS changes (Philly_NickM)*

Let us know if that is the case. It could have shorted out. Check the fuse too.


----------



## sideshowstanley (May 19, 2001)

Fantastic thread. I got the conv. menu on, the windows up/down (and roof) with the fob, hatch pop, seatbelt chime off all nice and easy. Any Tig owners in Calgary need VDCS help (like turning on their conv. menu) shoot me a PM.
Cheers,
SSS


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: VCDS changes (Scott Evil)*

We're bringing it in tomorrow night. I'm pretty sure it's related to the water in the hatch problem. I'll update as soon as I get more information.


----------



## BB88 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm wondering what does it mean by "hatch pop". Does it only unlock the hatch, or does it actually make the unlock "sound"?
Also, for the sunroof, can we program it to slide open, or we can only do a tilt open?
Thanks!


----------



## sideshowstanley (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (BB88)*

By hatch pop meant it unlocks and pops open slightly. You still need to pull the release switch to open it (I assume fore safety reasons). The roof is tilt only for me with the fob. 
Cheers, 
SSS


----------



## BB88 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: (sideshowstanley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sideshowstanley* »_By hatch pop meant it unlocks and pops open slightly. You still need to pull the release switch to open it (I assume fore safety reasons). The roof is tilt only for me with the fob. 
Cheers, 
SSS

Does that mean the hatch pop does not make a sound like many other vehicle's trunk unlock?
I was asking this because my hatch does unlock from day 1 without using VCDS, but I found it not friendly as I cannot hear the unlock "sound".


----------



## sideshowstanley (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (BB88)*

Yes, it makes a sound as the latch partially releases and pops open slightly. You then pull it while pressing the button on the hatch release itself to open it.


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (sideshowstanley)*

Just to follow up with my previous post, the dealer did find a leak in the rear hatch and has sealed it up with epoxy. Apparently it was a faulty "seam" whatever that means. The water in the hatch also messed up the harness and switch in the rear handle and that's why it wasn't working. It's being replaced today. 
So if any of you are noticing water coming out of the plastic part of hatch when you open it, you may want to have your dealer check this out.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

^^Thanks for the update.


----------



## mmilani (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (Scott Evil)*

Did anyone finally figure out how to lower the right mirror while in reverse for cars without memory seats?
Thanks


_Modified by mmilani at 3:14 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## Stratmosphere (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig-updated (Scott Evil)*

Has anyone found a way to disable the "big brother feature on the DVD video player ? DVDs play great when sitting still, display goes blank when the car moves. There is nothing obvious in all of the bytes and bits in the coding area.
It also dawned on me that the instrument cluster may be part of this. There is nothing obvious there either. Could this be a login ?
Any ideas are welcome !
Thanks - Bob Hamme, Stratmosphere (585) 742 9310


----------



## BB88 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (Stratmosphere)*

I guess this feature should be enforced... when you know how many people are distracted with electronic devices while they are driving, that results in accidents.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Some VCDS (BB88)*

For the driver, could not agree more. The passenger should be able to watch however.


----------



## BB88 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (Stratmosphere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stratmosphere* »_For the driver, could not agree more. The passenger should be able to watch however.

I agree, but the driver will be distracted no matter. If the passenger really wants to watch, I'll suggest just get a portable one at the back.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Some VCDS (BB88)*

This is true, as I was annoyed that I could not see the display ! Ha , you're right !


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Could you guys start a new thread to discuss. If there is a VCDS procedure for this, we can put it in this thread.


----------



## Adrenalyne (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (mmilani)*

Did anyone finally figure out how to lower the right mirror while in reverse for cars without memory seats?
Thanks

_Modified by mmilani at 3:14 PM 8-13-2009_
Yes there is a way ... very simple! Just put the mirror button to right position and put the transmission to rear and hold brake (For safety!) and adjust the mirror to the desire position ... that's it ;-)
When you will be in drive and moving forward the mirror will go back to it setting position memorise with the seat memory.
There is a way to make both mirror lower at the same time, this as to be done through the vagcom or through the MFD (If unlock!)
This trick was found by Audi friend!
Oh very important keep the mirror knob to the right position to enable this function while you go to reverse


----------



## mmilani (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (Adrenalyne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adrenalyne* »_Did anyone finally figure out how to lower the right mirror while in reverse for cars without memory seats?
Thanks

[
Yes there is a way ... very simple! Just put the mirror button to right position and put the transmission to rear and hold brake (For safety!) and adjust the mirror to the desire position ... that's it ;-)
When you will be in drive and moving forward the mirror will go back to it setting position memorise with the seat memory.
There is a way to make both mirror lower at the same time, this as to be done through the vagcom or through the MFD (If unlock!)
This trick was found by Audi friend!
Oh very important keep the mirror knob to the right position to enable this function while you go to reverse

This works only with cars with memory seat, I was asking for a way to do this for cars without memory seats.


----------



## Action Jackson (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Some VCDS (mmilani)*

Ya, I'd love to get the mirror to drop when in reverse with a non memory seat Tiguan.
Also, has anyone discovered how to enable the current gear to be displayed when in Tip mode on NA autos? Many of us don't have that but I remember Roco stating that he did.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Some VCDS (Action Jackson)*

^^I gave up on the gear display. Even Ross-Tech threw in the towel. Rocc couldn't provide and autoscan for comaprison and I think we need that to move on. If someone who has the gear displayed can produce a full autoscan, please send it to me and I ask Sebastian to look at it again.


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

I got to borrow VCDS while connected to burn stage 1 and took out DRLs, enabled conv menu, hatch pop, up/down windows from fob. So how does the keyfob windows thingy work? I can't get it to do anything so either I missed something (codes were accepted) or I'm pushing the wrong buttons.


----------



## BB88 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: (Transfer)*

You press and hold the unlock button on the keyfob, then all the windows will be opened.
You press and hold the lock button on the keyfob, then all the windows will be closed.


----------



## hmsa (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (BB88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BB88* »_You press and hold the lock button on the keyfob, then all the windows will be closed.

Just for two seconds. Then you can release the button and windows will still close completely.


----------



## BB88 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: (hmsa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hmsa* »_
Just for two seconds. Then you can release the button and windows will still close completely.

Does it? It won't close my sunroof curtain completely if I stopped though.


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

damn, I must have messed something up on that one. It didn't work when I tried that earlier.


----------



## VWGuy (Nov 2, 1999)

*Re: (Transfer)*

I can't seem to access Module 46 on the 2010 Tiguan I've got here. Any suggestions?


----------



## VWGuy (Nov 2, 1999)

*Re: (VWGuy)*

Anything?


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (VWGuy)*

I would seek support from them in the vag-com diagnostic forum. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=510 
They seem to be very responsive.
EDIT:
This is the thread you want.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4579893
It looks like 10's no longer have module 46.


_Modified by gilesrulz at 8:43 AM 9-30-2009_


----------



## stevies3 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the same problem with my 2010 Tiguan, There seams to be a new setup on the 2010's, I gather from reading other posts that we need to wait for the next update from Ross-Tech
Here is a link with more info;
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4579893


_Modified by stevies3 at 9:37 AM 9-30-2009_


----------



## VWGuy (Nov 2, 1999)

*Re: (stevies3)*

I just found that link.








Shame they changed it, I guess all we can do now is wait!
Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Rain closing*

HI, I did the rain closing changes with VCDS and its works BUT only when i turn it on in the convenience menu. Problem is, "rain closing" reverts back to "off" when the ignition is turned back on. Shouldn't it stay "on" always until or if i switch it off in the convenience menu?


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Rain closing (Lordboost)*

Problem solved. Forgot to do the last line, "byte 9: Select 02 "Rain closing active" Now it works fine!


_Quote, originally posted by *Lordboost* »_Open/Close windows, tilt sunroof via remote & close when rain detected:
09 Cent. Elect.
In coding select the second item in the drop down list, RLS
Original coding: 00208933
New coding: 00471077
46 Central Conv.
byte 6, bit 5: Uncheck "Comfort function power windows/sunroof via remote control inactive"
byte 7, bit 2: Check "Comfort opening power windows via remote control active"
byte 7, bit 5: Check "Comfort closing power windows via remote control active"
byte 8, bit 2: Check "Opening sunroof via remote control active"
byte 8, bit 5: Check "Closing sunroof via remote control active"
byte 8, bit 6: Check "Sunroof open type (0-slide, 1-tilt)"
byte 9: Select 02 "Rain closing active" 

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## stevies3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Rain closing (Lordboost)*

I don't have the compass adjustment or rain closing option in my convenience menu, How do I enable these using Vag-Com?


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Rain closing (stevies3)*

See the link above concerning Module 46 for the 2010s. Until that is sorted out, you may not be able enable those functions.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Sebastien posted a procedure to enable the key-fob to raise and lower windows on 2010+ models. It is in the first post of this thread. *If someone could test it and post back for us, it would be very helpful*
Ross-Tech is working on further procedures for the 2010+ models and it should be in the next VCDS release.


----------



## GodHarri (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

Can you elaborate on how this would work? there are only a limited number of button controls to use from my perspective


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: (GodHarri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GodHarri* »_Can you elaborate on how this would work? there are only a limited number of button controls to use from my perspective

We have it standard and it works by pressing and holding the lock button on the key fob. As long as it is held the windows keep going up. I don't have a sunroof so can't comment on what happens there but I assume it's the same.
Cheers


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

exactly


----------



## stevies3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

Have there been any updates for 2010 owners?


----------



## sansho (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig-updated (Scott Evil)*

Maybe someone mentioned this already ... on my SE, enabled the appropriate fog light to light when turning. This works when you use the turn signal, however, it also works if turning without the turn signal. Noticed this pulling out of a parking space. Throws a little extra light in front on the side turning to, then goes off when the steering wheel straightens. You wouldn't want to pay for that feature with the stock fogs, but as a VAGCOM tweak, it's nice.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Some VCDS (sansho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sansho* »_Maybe someone mentioned this already ... on my SE, enabled the appropriate fog light to light when turning. This works when you use the turn signal, however, it also works if turning without the turn signal. Noticed this pulling out of a parking space. Throws a little extra light in front on the side turning to, then goes off when the steering wheel straightens. You wouldn't want to pay for that feature with the stock fogs, but as a VAGCOM tweak, it's nice. 

That SHOULD be available stock without VAGCOM, certainly is elsewhere in the world. Probably another thing they "disabled" in NA for no apparent reason except to annoy !!!!


----------



## stevies3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (NZTIGUAN)*

What I'd like to enable in my 2010, But no luck so far; Enable fogs with high beams, Closing of windows & sunroof if rain is detected & compass settings via convenience menu


----------



## miclac (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (gti luver)*

WOW ... pretty interessting this thread. Got a 2010 Tig Highline (Canada) ... I was wondering if someone knows *how to enable the Phone functions on the MFD *?... Got my bluetooth working, but doesn't display anything on the MFD (Phone Book, Calling Line Id, previous callers, etc.) and I can't find it in the menu... so I'm guess it has to be "enabled" ?... I'm considering getting VCDS, and just for that, it will be worth it ... I don't have the Navigation, so I think it use the RNS510 ... (Got the touch screen display) ... 
THANKS!


----------



## pol280 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: (NZTIGUAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NZTIGUAN* »_
We have it standard and it works by pressing and holding the lock button on the key fob. As long as it is held the windows keep going up. I don't have a sunroof so can't comment on what happens there but I assume it's the same.
Cheers

Europe here - key fob opening/closing works from factory settings - switchable through convenience menu (you can choose only driver window/front windows/all to roll). Sunroof tilts on the open procedure and the sun shade rolls out. On closing procedure it closes and the sun shade rolls in till pressed.
PS. To some other posts - compass settings switchable through convenience from factory I guess we are lucky in setting our cars just as we like it


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (miclac)*

Ditto on enabling bluetooth settings!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, I am wondering if there is a way through VCDS to have the radio stay on after you turn off the car and turn off when you open the car door?


_Modified by flypaper89 at 3:26 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

A few answers...
I recently purchased a 2010 CC and have been through the VCDS settings on it, which are similar to the 2010 Tiguan.
Depending on the type of Bluetooth in your car, it may or may not provide info on the MFD. If you have the Bluetooth buttons in the overhead console, I don't think you can have the phone data on the MFD. Otherwise, you should be able to select Phone with the steering wheel controls.
There is a setting on the Radio module to keep the radio powered after turning off the car. Click through the bytes and you will see a check-box for it.
As for European settings, let's just say that VW of America thinks we can not comprehend all of these bells and whistles that can be enabled on our cars or the USDOT will not allow it.


----------



## miclac (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

I have the Bluetooth with Voice recognition .... there's steering wheel controls for Phone & Voice Recognition, but phone menu is not available on the MFD .... I saw some stuff on the web that mentionned going to Menu 77 (telephone) with VCDS and put the coding to 0000477 ... did anyone tried this ? If you have the VCDS, can you tell me what's your coding ?... just curious! thx


----------



## stevies3 (Sep 2, 2009)

I couldn't figure how to enable the MFD setting for the phone with a RNS510, I tried this past weekend with no luck, I don't have the overhead console. I think it was module 77 (telephone) i was tinkering with....
miclac-- Just saw your post, I'll get back to you on what my settings are. I know for sure the last two digits are xxxxx70


_Modified by stevies3 at 4:24 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## miclac (Nov 24, 2009)

That's probably 0011070 that you have ... would be curious to see what's in mine ... too bad I don't know anyone in Calgary with VAG-COM ... 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...age=2
+++++

I have a 2010 Sedan with the RCD-510 radio. I Received Vag-Com today with micro-can and was able to turn on full functionality with the steering wheel buttons and the MFI Display. The Bluetooth module synched with my cell phone and I was able to make and receive phone calls with the steering wheel. The Caller ID displayed on the MFD. I have not been able to get Blue Tooth audio to work on the radio. The only display on the radio is a little phone symbol.
The original coding in module 77-phone was 0011070, which did not correspond to any of the coding in the vag-com helper. I changed the coding to 0000477. According to the helper that code sets the module for Radio, steering wheel control, mfd, Voice English (US), Display English (US).
Part Number for the bluetooth modue from Vag-com is 1Z0 035 729 C
If I figure anything out on the bluetooth audio option with the radio I will let you know.

Link for Photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...45002/

Original Information = No Phone on MFD
Address 77: Telephone
Part No: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Coding: 0011070
Shop #: WSC 00066
Changed Coding = Phone Menu on MFD
Address 77: Telephone
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170
Coding: 0000477
Shop #: WSC 00066


----------



## stevies3 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the same part #'s, But I have RNS510, I think the coding will be different as the RNS displays the same info as the MFI would. So perhaps they made it so RNS users can't do that?? As for the compass, I was told RNS510 users don't need to set the zone as it's automatic, So there is no setting to enable this setting in the MFI either??


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (miclac)*

Thanks for posting this. I will added to the first post in the thread. If anyone has the coding changes with the RNS-510, please add it here.


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (miclac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miclac* »_That's probably 0011070 that you have ... would be curious to see what's in mine ... too bad I don't know anyone in Calgary with VAG-COM ... 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...age=2
+++++

I have a 2010 Sedan with the RCD-510 radio. I Received Vag-Com today with micro-can and was able to turn on full functionality with the steering wheel buttons and the MFI Display. The Bluetooth module synched with my cell phone and I was able to make and receive phone calls with the steering wheel. The Caller ID displayed on the MFD. I have not been able to get Blue Tooth audio to work on the radio. The only display on the radio is a little phone symbol.
The original coding in module 77-phone was 0011070, which did not correspond to any of the coding in the vag-com helper. I changed the coding to 0000477. According to the helper that code sets the module for Radio, steering wheel control, mfd, Voice English (US), Display English (US).
Part Number for the bluetooth modue from Vag-com is 1Z0 035 729 C
If I figure anything out on the bluetooth audio option with the radio I will let you know.

Link for Photo: http://www.flickr.com/photos/4...45002/

Original Information = No Phone on MFD
Address 77: Telephone
Part No: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Coding: 0011070
Shop #: WSC 00066
Changed Coding = Phone Menu on MFD
Address 77: Telephone
Protocol: CAN
Part No: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170
Coding: 0000477
Shop #: WSC 00066

Very useful information! Thanks for posting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stevies3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (Philly_NickM)*

Good news guys, I finally got the MFD to display the BT info.
This is with a 2010 Tig SEL with the RNS510 (FW380 - HW02) & "C" version BT unit & white MFD.
My original setting in module 77 (telephone) was 0011070, I changed this to *0013077* & presto it worked ! I tried other noted sugestions but they didn't work. I didn't need to make any other changes as the "hook" button on the steering wheel stayed in tact so I left module 16 (steering wheel) alone. I'd like to test this for a few days to confirm it's stability as I didn't drive the car ect... But it looks good.



_Modified by stevies3 at 10:31 AM 12-4-2009_


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (stevies3)*

Let us know when you are comfortable with the settings and I will add this change to the first post. Thanks for working on this.


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

*Lock out "Panic Alarm"?*

Has anyone found a value to change where I can disable the stupid "panic alarm" that is triggered by the red button on the transmitter? I never had this problem on my Jetta, but the button on the Tig's key is so sensitive that I find myself accidentally activating the panic at least 10-15 times a month - sometimes at 8am or late at night, which can't be cool for my neighbors. It's usually as simple as just grazing the button as I take the key out of the ignition, but last night it set itself off from my front pocket.
Anyone know - Is there a VAG-related (or other) way to disable it (without killing the whole alarm)?


----------



## stevies3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

Scott,
Tested the phone & radio operations as I drove to work this morning, I placed a call & the MFD displayed the number called. The hook (phone) button worked as before, it placed the call & hung up when pressed again. All radio controls work as before. When I get home I'll use my cordless phone to call the wireless & confirm its operation. All is good so far !


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: (stevies3)*

This is great news!! Now, I just need to find someone with VAG COM in my area!


----------



## miclac (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: (stevies3)*

Ok, got my VCDS last night, was pretty excited to give this on my Tiguan 2010 Highline (Canadian Model).
Radio is RCD-510 (Touch Screen W/O Nav)
VAG Number : 1Z0 035 729 C
Component : FSE_2P8x H35 0170
Shop # : Imp: 011 WSC 01357
Extra : Geraet 00200 
Softcoding : *0011080 *
I changed the softcoding *0000477*, and and it enabled the phone menu, and bluetooth Phonebook download, etc... Only difference I saw, is when you pair your phone, it shows up as SKODA_BT instead of Volkswagen ...


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (stevies3)*

Steve...
I just checked the coding on my 2010 CC's phone module and it is the same for RCD-510 and C version BT and it has the phone menu on the MFD from the factory. Nothing is shown on the radio screen however.
thanks again and great find.


----------



## jaguaero (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

Newbie here. Have had the 2010 Tiguan SE for about 2 weeks now. Stumbled upon this forum post. Curious to know about the ability to show phone book and called id on the MFD. I have the RCD510 (no nav).
Whats the diff between the vagcom kit and just the vag com cable sold online. I see cables being sold online on ebay etc. All I want to get done is the phone book download and caller id. I am otherwise xtremely happy with the Tig so far.


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (jaguaero)*

When I had my Jetta, I futzed around with the "fake" cables from eBay and the like; it's really not worth the trouble. Spend the money to get the real thing (The Micro-CAN is the most affordable interface which works on the Tig) - you'll be happy you did. IME, the knock-offs do not properly authorize the software, are generally spotty as far as connectivity goes, and just overall - a PIA.
Aside from the little tweaks (enabling the convenience menu, turning off DRLs, enabling the keyfob open/close windows, etc.) I've also been able to pre-diagnose faults before I take it to the dealer (so I know when they're BS'ing me) and correct the coding on the tow module that the dealer overlooked, saving me a multi-hour visit and the annoyance of teaching them how to do their jobs.
I'll reiterate: The VCDS units are worth every penny if you're into customization of your VW. Suport the company that does the hard work putting these features into our hands - and buy the real one.


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (jaguaero)*

And BTW: Welcome to the Tiguan fold!


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (sixandeightstringer)*


_Quote »_.....I'll reiterate: The VCDS units are worth every penny if you're into customization of your VW. Suport the company that does the hard work putting these features into our hands - and buy the real one. 


+2
First I was







such amount but now afterwards I'm happy I did it.
It helped me with Tig and now helps with both of our cars, VW and Audi.
Though, like Stringer said, it is advantage to have it so we don't need to relie on dealer (I went through same hitch battle and that was reason I changed dealer) though it is sad that we have to educate them and they get paid being idiots (or did they get special training for it







)


----------



## Adrenalyne (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: (sixandeightstringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sixandeightstringer* »_
Aside from the little tweaks (enabling the convenience menu, turning off DRLs, enabling the keyfob open/close windows, etc.) I've also been able to pre-diagnose faults before I take it to the dealer (so I know when they're BS'ing me) and correct the coding on the tow module that the dealer overlooked, saving me a multi-hour visit and the annoyance of teaching them how to do their jobs.
I'll reiterate: The VCDS units are worth every penny if you're into customization of your VW. Suport the company that does the hard work putting these features into our hands - and buy the real one. 

I couldn't say it better ...


----------



## jaguaero (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (sixandeightstringer)*

thanks








so whats the hex-can-usb and how is that diff from vcds or vagcom? 
I found this vag tool locator website where they have put up contact information of folks who have bought the kit and are willing to help out. I am sure most of you know about this already. But this seems like a good proposition to me although I don't know who will do the actual job. Worried a wrong code or wrong edit will brick the car? aka iphone


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (jaguaero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaguaero* »_thanks








so whats the hex-can-usb and how is that diff from vcds or vagcom? 

They have different models. The VCDS has two parts; the interface (the Hex-CAN-USB and the Micro-CAN are two examples) and a laptop with the software. There are advantages to one interface over the other if you have multiple VW's; the Micro-CAN, as I recall, is a simpler interface and only works with certain cars (including the Tig). That's the one I have. The software is free to download and install, but it looks for a legitimate interface in order to unlock its functionality (and therefore doesn't work with the eBay interfaces unless it's been hacked.)


_Quote, originally posted by *jaguaero* »_I found this vag tool locator website... I don't know who will do the actual job. Worried a wrong code or wrong edit will brick the car?

Possible, but improbable. At first, I messed up the functionality of my sunroof temporarily but was able to fix it myself. I don't mess with anything that would "brick" the car (like engine or transmission) - and changing most functions is pretty well documented both here and within the software itself.


----------



## jaguaero (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (sixandeightstringer)*

In terms of the cost is hex-can-usb the same price as micro-can?
I only have one VW, the 2010 Tig. So websites like rosstech I guess will sell both but apart from the interface you will still need to buy the software?
I am also looking at apr stage1 that improves engine performance i believe, but will save that for another time and place.


----------



## D-Caf (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (jaguaero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaguaero* »_In terms of the cost is hex-can-usb the same price as micro-can?

The micro-can is significantly cheaper, like $100 cheaper. Don't remember off the top of my head and you can check it out on their website

_Quote, originally posted by *jaguaero* »_I only have one VW, the 2010 Tig. So websites like rosstech I guess will sell both but apart from the interface you will still need to buy the software?

You just buy the cable (micro-can) the software is a free download off their website.


----------



## jaguaero (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: (D-Caf)*

http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
is this the one you are referring to?


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (jaguaero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaguaero* »_http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
is this the one you are referring to?

Yes, that is it, exactly. The MicroCanis the most budget-friendly for those with a compatible car (like the Tiguan). That's the one I have and it works perfectly.
And, yes, the APR (or Revo) update significantly improves engine performance. Worth every penny, IMHO (I have APR Stage I with Stock, 91, 93, Valet programs.) Get it while they have the sale for $600 for four programs, it's usually considerably more expensive.


----------



## CtTigWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

*2010 VW Tiguan Wolfsburg - VAGCOM Output*

Hi All,
New 2010 (1/2?) Tiguan Wolfsburg 4Motion, RCD510 and no roof. 
I received the MINICAN cable from ROSS-TECH today so that we can make a few tweaks ... notably:
- disable seat belt chime
- activate Retrofit MDI for IPOD with RCD 510 radio (no nav)
The TigWolf came through with Advanced Bluetooth already enabled and working. I'm able to get full phone book access, dialing, answering, etc for our two 2 year old Samsung Alias phones








I'm still waiting on the pin removal tool from VWParts so that I can do the MDI install ... but in the meantime, here's a VAGCOM Scan from our new vehicle.
If anyone can provide any pointers on how to disable the seat belt chime, that would be great.
thanks,
Gene 
CtTigWolf
Thursday,28,January,2010,14:27:57:21747
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 22 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65
72 77
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: None
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DP HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 5894 
Revision: AAH11--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0423010A190F0160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 KN HW: 09G 927 750 KN
Component: AQ 250 6F 1590 
Revision: 00H76000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 614 109 M HW: 5N0 614 109 M
Component: J104 C4 450 V212 0003 
Revision: --H28--- Serial number: 00000002415334
Coding: 0002336
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 G HW: 5K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 111 0128 
Revision: BL111001 
Coding: 6D580A1B90232EC4808800851000050441015186524D8D605C8000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No SW: 5N1 955 119 HW: 
Component: Wischer 25110 012 0203 
Coding: 009795
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 K HW: 5N0 959 655 K
Component: J234__200 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E3PPSU212 
Coding: 0012336
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 5N0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0004
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CH HW: 1K0 953 549 CH
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001332
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 002 0030
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 920 971 D HW: 5N0 920 971 D
Component: KOMBI H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 210F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AF HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H20 0592 
Revision: H20 Serial number: 191109F2000311
Coding: FD827F07001602006002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 52
Mileage: 455 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2001.14.17
Time: 16:51:25

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T718404
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No SW: 0AY 907 554 C HW: 0AY 907 554 C
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0041 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 D HW: 5N0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2101 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5Nx-909-144.lbl
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.163 0703 
Revision: 1AH03273 Serial number: 00093070019802
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 959 702 D HW: 5N0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2101 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: None
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 B HW: 3AA 907 801 B
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-49878 0004 
Revision: H17 Serial number: 00000000001900
Coding: 0023057
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1134673
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 959 703 E HW: 5N0 959 703 E
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2102 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 G HW: 5K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 111 0821 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 959 704 E HW: 5N0 959 704 E
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2102 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 E HW: 1Z0 035 729 E
Component: FSE_2P8x H40 0190 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005112573
Coding: 0013077
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by CtTigWolf at 10:40 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## CtTigWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: 2010 VW Tiguan Wolfsburg - VAGCOM Output (CtTigWolf)*

Changes made ...
- Seat belt chime/display off
- Horn on lock off
- Cornering with Fog Lights On
I can confirm that there is still no access to module 46.
Changes made in these modules, here are the new codes:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 G HW: 5K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 111 0128 
Revision: BL111001 
Coding: 6D580A1B90212EC4808800851000850441015186524D8D605C8000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No SW: 5N1 955 119 HW: 
Component: Wischer 25110 012 0203 
Coding: 009795
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 920 971 D HW: 5N0 920 971 D
Component: KOMBI H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 210D00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'll update with the bit steps when I go back in and active MDI for the iPOD.

_Modified by CtTigWolf at 3:43 PM 1-28-2010_


_Modified by CtTigWolf at 5:23 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Some VCDS (VAGCOM) changes for the Tig-updated (Scott Evil)*

Is it possible to change the colors in the RCD-510 screen?? I currently have what appears to be the "Highline " screen and would like to change it to the "Premium" screen. I find the Highline screen to be too bright at night.
Also does anybody know the coding to enable the phone features in the stereo and the MDI. My understanding is that it can be done via Vag Com. Apparently the feature is there in the RCD-510 but has been disabled by VW.










_Modified by Jonmedic at 9:19 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Some VCDS (Jonmedic)*

No. The RCD510 doesn't have the color options available on the RNS510.
Check th notes at th bottom of page 5, top of page 6 on coding your Bluetooth for the MFD. I have not seen directions on having the RCD510 to display as well.


_Modified by Scott Evil at 3:37 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Some VCDS (Jonmedic)*

nevermind










_Modified by Lordboost at 8:31 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## jbedoya (Feb 9, 2010)

Great thread. I found and use several of the recomendations on my 2009 US-Tiguan


----------



## jbedoya (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: (jbedoya)*

BTW, I purchased a generic CAN cable... Big-Waste of Money.
Now I have the Ross-Tech... definitively good investment. is Flawless


----------



## jd653687 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: 2010 VW Tiguan Wolfsburg - VAGCOM Output (CtTigWolf)*

Hi, I cannot sync my Phone Book with a Samsung omnia, but see the mist and received calls. I have the RNS-510 with NAV. In this nice topic I see that it can be changed with VGA-COM tweaking, my question is what must I Tweak to get this to work. Why disable disable seat belt chime?


----------



## chrisell (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 2010 VW Tiguan Wolfsburg - VAGCOM Output (jd653687)*

Any news on module 46 for MY2010 Tiguans? The first post in the list indicates we don't have one but I see it listed in the dump a few posts up above here.


----------



## vwmanolo (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (Scott Evil)*

Months ago I seem to recall seeing the check box that enables the radio to stay on after the engine is turned off. But now I don't see it anywhere?? Can someone tell me the byte in the 56-Radio module to change?


----------



## ryantiguan (Nov 17, 2009)

Why would you do that?


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (ryantiguan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryantiguan* »_Why would you do that?


Actually a pretty hand feature. If its set up anything like my MKIII's factory unit it will stay on with the key removed (you have to turn it back on again after removing the key) for an hour and then it auto shuts off.
I liked it for times when I was camping, chilling on the beach or playin' ball at the park or the likes.


----------



## vwmanolo (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (rph2004)*

Yup, what Ryan said.
So anyone? Buhler?


----------



## D-Caf (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (vwmanolo)*

Hmm, not sure if this makes a difference, but I found that if the car is turned off and the key out of the ignition that if I hit the power button on the radio it turns on with out needing the key. Maybe it's just the RNS-510 I have now, but that pretty much covers my needs for radio while car is off.


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (D-Caf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-Caf* »_Hmm, I found that if the car is turned off and the key out of the ignition that if I hit the power button on the radio it turns on with out needing the key. .

Yeah most VWs do that, a common feature. It will also shut itself off in an hour. You can then turn it back on for another hour.


----------



## stephengli (Sep 28, 2006)

*Apparrantly I can miss it*



2009Tiguan said:


> If you hunt around the long coding bytes for Module 37, that's where you can change the RNS-510 display variant. There's a drop-down menu VERY EASY can't miss it.
> Premium variant is awesome in my opinion....far classier than the standard Highline variant and much easier to work with in day and night lighting.
> ALSO.....Module 37 Adaptation Channel 50: Change from 0 to 1, then exit out and reboot the RNS-510 (hold down < and > while pressing day/night (or eject on some HUs)) This will give you the Dev/Test mode that you can access by holding the Setup button for 15 seconds anytime.
> 
> ...


I hate to be the dummy here but I did miss it, I cant seem to find it, I click the 37 module I can see a long coding box with a number in it but no drop down menu? Can you explain it in long coding bytes for dummies version  thanks in advance. I really like the sportline version:clap:


----------



## MacProD300 (May 19, 2010)

I'm planning to add Bi-Xenon headlamps to my Wolfsburg do i need to vag-com for the adjusting headlights and adaptive cornering? just out of curiosity?


----------



## ilovecoffee (Jun 21, 2008)

Does anyone remember where the settings are for Dynaudio? I couldn't find them on this forum. 

There was a setting to change for sound optimization based on cloth or leather interior (because the way sound bounces off leather but gets absorbed by cloth). Apparently someone said that this optimization was set to off for many Tiguans so I just wanted to check with VCDS.


----------



## ilovecoffee (Jun 21, 2008)

Just FYI:

I bought a hex can cable with vcds 912 from here for $29

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-gs/326286506-VCDS-912-Newest-wholesalers.html

(ali express is like ebay for china, sort of, except it's really meant for buying wholesale)

And everything worked great. No problems whatsoever. (only the driver worked for 32bit windows only, so I couldn't use my 64bit one).


----------



## stephengli (Sep 28, 2006)

*I got a micro can for sale*

If anyone is interested brand new condition used twice for my audi a3.
160 firm.


----------



## LGT2TDI (Oct 1, 2008)

ok, so I was trying the unlock door function on key exit, and entered 09 - central electronics and then byte 0 bit 3... it accepted the code, but now realize I was supposed to be in 46 - central conv.

I've tried to reverse what I did but keep getting an error msg. I have an 09 Tig BTW...what did I change? thx.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Joy Through Comfort Mode


----------



## Maddi (Sep 6, 2010)

*VCDS weird reactions*

HI, Was capable of changing a few cool things:
keyfob windows, door chime off when locking.

But when I follow the recommended procedures for the "auto close windows when rain sense" thing
in 09, I get alot of weird stuff happening. Everytime i check one of those "boxes" , my 12 way seat memory becomes unresponsive for an undisclosed period of time. And then I reset to original long coding because I'm worried I muffed something up, it comes back (but only after something like 15-30 minutes...):screwy:

I have genuine Ross-tech and 10.6 VCDS

What gives? I don't even go in "Driver seat mem" module(??)


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

If you had searched, you would have found this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5007620-Rain-closing

Just take note, you will be doing the changes in module 9 not 46.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Maddi said:


> HI, Was capable of changing a few cool things:
> keyfob windows, door chime off when locking.
> 
> But when I follow the recommended procedures for the "auto close windows when rain sense" thing
> ...


The coding on your car is likely different. Many changes have occured since I wrote this for our 2009 model. If you have a Ross-Tech product, you can do an autoscan and send it to them--or post in the VCDS forum for additional assistance. If you get a helpful repsonse, post ot here for everyone. Thanks.


----------



## Adrenalyne (Apr 30, 2009)

Did some VCDS change with the help of "Lordboost", 
but one thing couldn't be done ... I read all the VAGCOM Thread about the 2009 tig but I didn't see any change for the confort indicator. It's factory set at 3 blink (I want 4) and according to the VAGCOM for the 2010 tig it's possible to change it between 1 to 5 (3 is default) 

Does anyone know a way to do this? I've tried to use the info for the 2010 tig but the Module 9 ... till 31 didn't work! 

Here's a partial copy of the post 

chrisell said: ""I checked and mine is module 09 > Adaptation>Channel 31, Value can be 1 to 5 (default at 3). ""


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

Adrenalyne said:


> Did some VCDS change with the help of "Lordboost",
> but one thing couldn't be done ... I read all the VAGCOM Thread about the 2009 tig but I didn't see any change for the confort indicator. It's factory set at 3 blink (I want 4) and according to the VAGCOM for the 2010 tig it's possible to change it between 1 to 5 (3 is default)
> 
> Does anyone know a way to do this? I've tried to use the info for the 2010 tig but the Module 9 ... till 31 didn't work!
> ...


 +1!


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

very cool :thumbup:


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

*TPMS in 2010 Highline (SEL)*

For TPMS light after changing set of tire for winter, thanks, danielraymond:

19 - CAN GATEWAY
TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING to off

AND

46 - CENTRAL CONV
BYTE 17 BIT 5 TO ON (TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING (TPMS) INACTIVE

Interesting side note; I had winter rims and tires put on my Tig and lo and behold...No TPMS warning in the dash. I dropped into the service department at VW and found out that there aren't any sensors in my VW rims. Apparently the TPMS works by detecting wheel speed. If one tire goes down apparently it will spin faster or slower (I'm not sure which) and this will trigger the TPMS system into giving a warning in the cluster. The service manager even went so far as to bring up an exploded view of the system on his computer to show me. Pretty slick IMHO>


----------



## chrisell (Apr 20, 2010)

That's not true TPMS because it's not actually looking at the tyre pressures. I'm surprised VW are using this technique. Its sloppy and can be fooled by unevenly worn tyres.


----------



## Adrenalyne (Apr 30, 2009)

chrisell said:


> That's not true TPMS because it's not actually looking at the tyre pressures. I'm surprised VW are using this technique. Its sloppy and can be fooled by unevenly worn tyres.


Actually this system is called passive or indirect! But it does take in consideration the different size tired install (You got to reset it when you change tired or re-adjust the tired pressure.)

If you install a smaller tired (Ex: Spare temporary tired ... due to a flat tired!) you just have to reset the TPMS and it will consider it in it's calculation of rotation comparaison. I've test it and it work perfectly! And depending on the size of tired it will react faster with smaller rim size, my 18inch wheel rim take at least 7psi drop before any warning light, I've read on this forum some do warn faster!

Give it a try if you have a Passive system, you'll see how it work! It works.

Anyway read any posting related to TPMS and you'll see by yourself (This is for VCDS (VAGCOM!))


----------



## dejiajia (Jul 29, 2009)

*About VCDS changes*

Hi, this is Jia. I got my tiguan half year ago, and really interested in the changes by the VCDS. I am living Lexington,KY. My email is [email protected]. Would you help me to set some changes for my tiguan. I can drive there when you have time.


----------



## chrisell (Apr 20, 2010)

Jonmedic said:


> Interesting side note; I had winter rims and tires put on my Tig and lo and behold...No TPMS warning in the dash. I dropped into the service department at VW and found out that there aren't any sensors in my VW rims. Apparently the TPMS works by detecting wheel speed. If one tire goes down apparently it will spin faster or slower (I'm not sure which) and this will trigger the TPMS system into giving a warning in the cluster. The service manager even went so far as to bring up an exploded view of the system on his computer to show me. Pretty slick IMHO>


 I just wanted to follow up on this. The TPMS on my Tiguan uses sensors in the wheel rims, not differential ABS. 
There's two ways to tell. First - I have the steel valve stems that indicate the valve stem TPMS sensors inside the wheel. Without them, the valve stems would be rubber. 
Second - on very cold mornings (-20C), the TPMS light comes on as soon as I turn the ignition. If it were using the ABS sensors, I would need to be driving before the car would register the decrease in tyre pressure. Similarly, I can correct the pressures using my inflator and the TPMS light goes off without driving - again, an indicator of an RFID-based valve-stem sensor system.


----------



## sixandeightstringer (Nov 21, 2004)

I think they switched from tire sensors to rotational sensors sometime between '09-'10. My '09 has in-tire sensors (bought Feb '09.)


----------



## chrisell (Apr 20, 2010)

sixandeightstringer said:


> I think they switched from tire sensors to rotational sensors sometime between '09-'10. My '09 has in-tire sensors (bought Feb '09.)


 There's a TSB dated 13th Jan 2009 (TSB 44 09 01) that indicates they've been using wheel sensors since 2006 in the Passat, Jetta, GTI, EOS, CC and Tiguan. It has a good,lengthy description of how the TPMS works including activation speeds and conditions required for a signal to be sent. 

It looks like there's two different systems that VW use. 
"Tire Pressure Monitoring System" has a PR number of 7K3 and uses wheel sensors. 
"Tire Monitor Indicator" has a PR number of 7K6 and has no sensors, instead using the ABS system to measure relative differences in speed. 

Confusingly, both systems are offered in parallel so it's possible you could have either on a Tig :screwy:


----------



## BarryT82 (Nov 13, 2005)

chrisell said:


> There's a TSB dated 13th Jan 2009 (TSB 44 09 01) that indicates they've been using wheel sensors since 2006 in the Passat, Jetta, GTI, EOS, CC and Tiguan. It has a good,lengthy description of how the TPMS works including activation speeds and conditions required for a signal to be sent.
> 
> It looks like there's two different systems that VW use.
> "Tire Pressure Monitoring System" has a PR number of 7K3 and uses wheel sensors.
> ...


 Don't the vehicles with TPMS in the wheels have different valve stems? They look different if I remember correctly.


----------



## chrisell (Apr 20, 2010)

BarryT82 said:


> Don't the vehicles with TPMS in the wheels have different valve stems? They look different if I remember correctly.


 Yes - see my post a couple above here. TPMS = steel valve stems. No TPMS = rubber valve stems.


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

Adrenalyne said:


> Did some VCDS change with the help of "Lordboost",
> but one thing couldn't be done ... I read all the VAGCOM Thread about the 2009 tig but I didn't see any change for the confort indicator. It's factory set at 3 blink (I want 4) and according to the VAGCOM for the 2010 tig it's possible to change it between 1 to 5 (3 is default)
> 
> Does anyone know a way to do this? I've tried to use the info for the 2010 tig but the Module 9 ... till 31 didn't work!
> ...


 Thanks for bring this up...I just tinkered with my 2011 SEL. Here are the steps I completed: 

1- click on screen 9 (Cent Elect) 
2- click on adaptation 10 
3- in the drop down menu, choose comfort turn signal cycle 
4- in new value, choose your preference by using the up/down buttons 
5- click save 
6- then test using your turn signals 
7- exit out of screen 

DONE...


----------



## Adrenalyne (Apr 30, 2009)

zcspec said:


> Thanks for bring this up...I just tinkered with my 2011 SEL. Here are the steps I completed:
> 
> 1- click on screen 9 (Cent Elect)
> 2- click on adaptation 10
> ...


 That's great but for a 2009 sel seem like it's not possible it's part of the main program "not adjusteable or there is no way found up to now" Thanks again ;-)


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I believe the 2009 uses a MKV era CECM that does not allow for change. The change to MKVI electronics came with the white MFI. And now some 2011s have a bug in the firmware and the change does not work on those.


----------



## danr2c2 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd like to make some of these changes to my 2011 SEL, but I'm not sure where to start. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

there are many good threads on changes. Head over tot he Vag-Com forum and look at the MKVI sticky.


----------



## mhzpower (Aug 16, 2010)

chrisell said:


> There's a TSB dated 13th Jan 2009 (TSB 44 09 01) that indicates they've been using wheel sensors since 2006 in the Passat, Jetta, GTI, EOS, CC and Tiguan.


 I found that my 2010 Comfortline (SE, US) will trigger the tire monitor with excessive pressure too. After I adjusted the pressure, the light stayed on. I believe the system "latches" the warning light until it's reset. That might be why you would see it immediately with the key on.


----------



## A4inATX (Jan 18, 2009)

So, also figured out that, in the central electronics module in my 09 Tiguan S 6-speed manual, I can enable cornering lights without having fogs or xenon bulbs. There is an option you can enable that will let you use the high beams for cornering lights. It turns them on at a reduced level when you indicate a turn, and leaves them on for a few seconds, before fading them back out. Pretty neat really. Just check the box.


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

A4inATX said:


> So, also figured out that, in the central electronics module in my 09 Tiguan S 6-speed manual, I can enable cornering lights without having fogs or xenon bulbs. There is an option you can enable that will let you use the high beams for cornering lights. It turns them on at a reduced level when you indicate a turn, and leaves them on for a few seconds, before fading them back out. Pretty neat really. Just check the box.


I would really like to have this done on my 11 SE but I don't seem to have that option in my module??, I only see "cornering with fog lights", but would like to use the high beams instead, is this possible in my case at all?


----------



## A4inATX (Jan 18, 2009)

gabster said:


> I would really like to have this done on my 11 SE but I don't seem to have that option in my module??, I only see "cornering with fog lights", but would like to use the high beams instead, is this possible in my case at all?


I'm honestly not sure on yours. Mine is an 09, so the modules are different in yours and mine. I know that on my wife's 11 Golf this option isn't available. Not sure on your Tig. Pretty sure if you don't see it, prob can't do it. I might recommend checking out all the long coding options in modules 09 and 17, as well as all the adaptation options in those modules. If its not in there in an 11SE, then not available. Hope this helps!


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

A4inATX said:


> I'm honestly not sure on yours. Mine is an 09, so the modules are different in yours and mine. I know that on my wife's 11 Golf this option isn't available. Not sure on your Tig. Pretty sure if you don't see it, prob can't do it. I might recommend checking out all the long coding options in modules 09 and 17, as well as all the adaptation options in those modules. If its not in there in an 11SE, then not available. Hope this helps!


Thanks Jeremy, i haven't tried that yet, but why wouldn't the 11SE be able to do this? if it works with the fogs, i would assume that it should be capable to do it with the high beams? 
the reason i don't like the feature on the fogs is mainly because i drive most of the time with the fogs on anyways so makes no difference... any body else have any knowledge on the matter?
thanks alot


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Apologies, everyone. The site where I hosted these pictures wants some cash this year to keep the images up. I am looking for an alternative and will fix the all of the red Xs.


----------



## Chasenyadown (Feb 18, 2011)

Scott Evil said:


> Apologies, everyone. The site where I hosted these pictures wants some cash this year to keep the images up. I am looking for an alternative and will fix the all of the red Xs.


Do you have a smartphone? If you do DL The Tapatalk app and they host all the pics for you.


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

*Instrument Cluster Needle Sweep "staging"*

Is this possible with VCDS on the Tiggy? i saw some of the S4 Guys doing it through VAGCOM and couldn't help not to ask 


Are there any other changes for the Tig possible? Updates?
Oil Temperature?

thanks for the time :thumbup:


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Oil temp is not possible on NA models because we don't have the temp sensor. If present it would be attached to the bottom of the oil pan.


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

shawng said:


> Oil temp is not possible on NA models because we don't have the temp sensor. If present it would be attached to the bottom of the oil pan.


Actually, FWIW, I can see the oil temperature with my Fiscon add-on. Not sure though if the add-on works with the white display MFA.

http://fiscon-mobile.com/products/rns_510.php


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Ya, there is an internal sensor that it is reading, but the VW stuff we see in ROW does not use this one. As for Fiscon, I think it only works with he red display from 2009, not the white one for 2010+


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah and just if anybody is wondering, Staging is not possible at least for mine 2011 Tiguan SE Navi/Pano, i tried it with no luck


----------



## chicoze (Jan 9, 2010)

Lordboost said:


> Actually, FWIW, I can see the oil temperature with my Fiscon add-on. Not sure though if the add-on works with the white display MFA.
> 
> http://fiscon-mobile.com/products/rns_510.php


Which is your reading? I have Oil Temperature on my MFD and get a normal operating temperature around 115ºC (239F). Up hill, under heavy load, I have already reached 135ºC (275ºF)


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

Under normal use I see my oil temps at around 118c.


----------



## Lordboost (Dec 31, 2005)

shawng said:


> Oil temp is not possible on NA models because we don't have the temp sensor. If present it would be attached to the bottom of the oil pan.





shawng said:


> Ya, there is an internal sensor that it is reading, but the VW stuff we see in ROW does not use this one. As for Fiscon, I think it only works with he red display from 2009, not the white one for 2010+


Yeah...thanks for correcting yourself :facepalm:


----------



## chicoze (Jan 9, 2010)

Lordboost said:


> Under normal use I see my oil temps at around 118c.


Assuming your temp sensor is on the same place as mine and considering your APR I, it doesn´t seem a big difference.

By the way, which oil do you use? Mine is Castrol 0W30. Running on 95 AKI gasoline (with 20% ethanol).


----------



## dreidreisieben (Nov 20, 2002)

Which VCDS system would work on both my 2012 Tiguan and the Golf R (not here yet)?
Will the MICRO-CAN system work for both?


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion, The MFI oil temp as seen in ROW uses the one at the bottom of the oil pan. the Fiscon uses the oil temp as presented on the CAN bus. I have no idea why VW made this so complicated. With VCDS, you can actually see both temp readings and the absent one will read some bogus number like -60C if the sensor is not present.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

So I read in the first post were it mentioned disabling the DRLs and then mentions the euro switch. Do you need the euro switch to be able to disable them? I have the standard, no fogs.


----------



## chrisell (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep. Without the euro switch you can't turn them off because the stock "off" position on the US models is actually "on" - which makes a mockery of having the switch at all


----------



## guten_tiguan (Dec 9, 2011)

veedub64 said:


> So I read in the first post were it mentioned disabling the DRLs and then mentions the euro switch. Do you need the euro switch to be able to disable them? I have the standard, no fogs.


Euro switch is not necessary to disable DRLs. All you need to do is go into long coding and uncheck the bit for "Daytime Running Lights (North America)" somewhere in 09 - Cent. Elect..

On the other hand, disabling DRLs is necessary to use a Euro switch properly!

Edit: Apparently this doesn't work?


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

That sucks. I was hoping I could do it without a euro switch


----------



## guten_tiguan (Dec 9, 2011)

veedub64 said:


> That sucks. I was hoping I could do it without a euro switch


I'd still try unchecking that bit I mentioned and see what happens!


----------



## czzzla (Feb 5, 2012)

i wanna do dat too.....


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

I am going to try and get it done this Saturday, w/o the euro switch. Worse thing that can happen is the don't in fact turn off. I'll post back with an updates for those tiguan owners wanting to do this with no euro switch.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Any updates to the list? 
Most of this stuff is 2+ years old...

Would like to know upgrades to the 2012 MY.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

There are no updates because all that is to be discovered has been. there are no additions for 2012. and in some cases, some have been lost. I believe I read that you can't turn off the bulb out monitoring, but i might be wrong.


----------



## guten_tiguan (Dec 9, 2011)

Still hopeful for a coding trick to activate automatic power folding mirrors (closes when locking, opens when unlocking)!! Tired of using the knob.


----------



## ryanok123 (Oct 18, 2011)

so do u go to the dealer for the vag-com or buy the program which is pretty expensive? i would like to the sunroof open with my remote on my 2012 tig . in little rock ar


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Some dealers will do it, most will not. You could purchase the cable/software. http://www.ross-tech.com/, or head over to the vag-com forum and dig through the directory of owners. Some might be willing to do it for you for free.


----------



## sbepko (Mar 9, 2012)

Scott Evil said:


> Sebastien posted a procedure to enable the key-fob to raise and lower windows on 2010+ models. It is in the first post of this thread. *If someone could test it and post back for us, it would be very helpful*
> Ross-Tech is working on further procedures for the 2010+ models and it should be in the next VCDS release.


 Was this modification ever confirmed? I have a 2012 Tig SEL, would like verification before purchasing the hardware.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

works on my 2010. Can you point me to the link for this procedure? I would love to see what is so special. For me it was just basic coding.


----------



## sbepko (Mar 9, 2012)

shawng said:


> works on my 2010. Can you point me to the link for this procedure? I would love to see what is so special. For me it was just basic coding.


 Page 1 of this thread- 

_key-fob window control... Procedure for 2010+ models, thanks Sebastien at Ross-Tech 

Comfort via remote, try... 
VCDS > Select > 09 - Central Electronics > Adaptation - 10 > Channel 006 

...and save 1 as new value. This (as well as other channels) will be documented in next VCDS update._ 

Previous years used mods to Module 46, which is no longer physically present- functions have been incorporated into Module 09, but have not been fully documented AFAIK.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

That was so long ago. I was assuming there was something more recent or complicated.


----------



## sbepko (Mar 9, 2012)

No, and I just verified that it does work on my 2012 Tiguan SEL. Although I don't (yet) own a Ross-tech cable, I have a friend that does, and we just did the modification (key-fob control of windows) today - exactly as posted on page 1 of this thread. 

We also tried the "rain-closing-of-windows" modification but were less than successful. The "rain closing" option appears on the MFD. Checked all the boxes we could find in the 09 module, tried it with the car locked and the wiper stalk in the intermittent position, no joy. Not a big deal - seldom leave my windows open anyway, but would have been cool to have.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I recall rain closing requires changes in two areas (can't recall the other one), and to get it to work, you must leave your wipers on and wait about 2 minutes after locking the doors for the BCM to go to sleep.


----------



## sbepko (Mar 9, 2012)

You're probably referring to 

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a5/auto-close-windows-rain-sensor-vw.htm 

My byte coding was different, but the factory default setting in byte 21 said that the "rain-light sensor" was installed. Bits 5 and 6 in Byte 04 were set by the tech that did the work (my long-form coding is different from the one described in the above link). There was no "regenlichtsens" option in the drop-down menu for Module 09. The wiper stalk was in the intermittent position. 

I know that the rain sensor works since during a drizzle the intermittent repeat time changed according to the rainfall density. 

The only thing I didn't do was wait "a few minutes" for the BCM to go to sleep, will try that tomorrow.


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

I can confirm that the Rain Closing modification works on my 2012 Tiguan SEL with no delay for any module to go to sleep. "regenlicht sens" was abbreviated to "RLS". One minor nuance- the windows close but the moonroof does not. Could be cockpit error.

The Windows-open/close with keyfob mod works, as does the modifications to the number of flashes of the turn signal. I set the fog lights to come on with turns, but have not tested that yet. So far, so good.


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

Scott Evil said:


> 2009 Tiguan tweaks via VCDS (aka VAGCOM)
> First, I only trust Ross-Tech's products.


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

You should probably post this in the VWVortex VAG-COM forum, along with an auto-scan showing the specific problem.


----------



## pbafire (Dec 1, 2011)

ElSupremo said:


> I can confirm that the Rain Closing modification works on my 2012 Tiguan SEL with no delay for any module to go to sleep. "regenlicht sens" was abbreviated to "RLS". One minor nuance- the windows close but the moonroof does not. Could be cockpit error.
> 
> The Windows-open/close with keyfob mod works, as does the modifications to the number of flashes of the turn signal. I set the fog lights to come on with turns, but have not tested that yet. So far, so good.


 Same problem I had... It would close but not all the way. It was like the drive of the moonroof was tied to the drive of the windows. When the windows stopped closing due to a rain triggered (or hose) event, the moonroof would stop too... Even if not all the way closed. Same as you experienced?
I put it up to Ross tech here in the VCDS forum. And got emails back and forth with [email protected] Ross tech. She gave me a few thing to check but to no avail. Just enough changes in the MY12 modules that it doesn't work fully like past model years.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

I did a few changes today on my 2012 SE and some of the locations of codes are different from originally posted..I will post up my changes soon for anyone interested.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Java^Tiggy said:


> I did a few changes today on my 2012 SE and some of the locations of codes are different from originally posted..I will post up my changes soon for anyone interested.


 Interested! 

Would like to add remote window/roof operation.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

If you guys with newer models have updated procedures, please post it or send them to me and I will update the first post.


----------



## Bambazonke (Jun 22, 2012)

*ATA Confirm?*

Hi all greetings from down under!

I noticed from the first page of this thread "ATA Confirm" in the MFD display what is it? And how do you activate in VCDS I am looking at retrofitting door warning lights has anybody managed to do this in their Tiguans in your part of the world? 

I have a 2008 TDI bought from new


----------



## seabird81 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bambazonke said:


> Hi all greetings from down under!
> 
> I noticed from the first page of this thread "ATA Confirm" in the MFD display what is it? And how do you activate in VCDS I am looking at retrofitting door warning lights has anybody managed to do this in their Tiguans in your part of the world?
> 
> I have a 2008 TDI bought from new


ATA confirm checked will cause the horn to beep when pressing the lock on the key fob.


----------



## Bambazonke (Jun 22, 2012)

I assume you have the factory fitted alarm for this function to work?


----------



## Bambazonke (Jun 22, 2012)

For those of you that have 2010 or newer Tiguans you may want to look at the below link as Aussietig has a 2011 tiguan and has documented all the updates that has been discussed in this thread but in the new format

http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/forums/f97/tiguan-vcds-coding-options-57346.html


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Yikes...


----------



## Bambazonke (Jun 22, 2012)

*Static cornering lights via high beam in 2010+ Tiguans?*

G'day has anyone in your part of the world managed to activate the static cornering lights via the high beam in their 2010+ Tiguans like you could do in the 2009 and earlier Tiguans see below for details 

"09 Central Electronics" "Byte 23" "Bit 3-4" is a drop down menu that gives you 00 Turn Lights not active, 08 Turn Lights Via Fog Lights, 10 Turn Lights via High Beam and 18 Turn lights via Xenon Shutter.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

I had them on for a while, so, yes it can be done


----------



## Bambazonke (Jun 22, 2012)

shawng said:


> I had them on for a while, so, yes it can be done


 Would you be able to tell me which byte and bit i need to activate in the "new updated" module 9 ?


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Bambazonke said:


> Would you be able to tell me which byte and bit i need to activate in the "new updated" module 9 ?


 also interested to know as well opcorn: 
been wanting to do this for the longest time with the high beam, since my fogs are always on at night it wont make any difference to have the cornering lights there


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

sub.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Anyone know if the power folding mirrors can be triggered when the car is locked with the key fob? (Like MB) A bit annoying to have to do this manually.

THX


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

There is no coding to do it.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

That would be great if there was a way to do this!


----------



## Tiguaner (Sep 24, 2012)

You need to wire in a relay from an A4. It's doable, but a fairly complex DIY. There are instructions in the forums.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone had success getting needle staging to work on a 2013 with the standard cluster?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

quattro40v said:


> Has anyone had success getting needle staging to work on a 2013 with the standard cluster?


 negative.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

added link in OP to snorbrdrdan's VCDS mods...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6151389-HOW-TO-VagCom-VCDS-Mods-(w-pics)


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew if it was possible to, via vagcom, make the auto transmission in the 2009 tiguan not automatically upshift when in tiptronic mode, as this is quite annoying in some instances. Especially for motorsport applications such as autocross, where I want to hold the gears out longer in tiptronic mode. Thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

Nope. There is no adjustment for that.


----------



## CtTigWolf (Jan 27, 2010)

vwhipster said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew if it was possible to, via vagcom, make the auto transmission in the 2009 tiguan not automatically upshift when in tiptronic mode, as this is quite annoying in some instances. Especially for motorsport applications such as autocross, where I want to hold the gears out longer in tiptronic mode. Thanks to anyone who can help


I doubt you can do this with VagCom coding ... you'd likely have to remap the main computer/transmission to prevent upshifting at redline.

You might want to reach out to APR to see if they can help you with this


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

CtTigWolf said:


> I doubt you can do this with VagCom coding ... you'd likely have to remap the main computer/transmission to prevent upshifting at redline.
> 
> You might want to reach out to APR to see if they can help you with this


Yeah I was thinking about going to APR to see if they would be interesting in doing more motorsport modifications for the tiguan as I am trying to see what must be done to build something along the lines of a track spec tiguan.


----------



## Bambazonke (Jun 22, 2012)

quattro40v said:


> Has anyone had success getting needle staging to work on a 2013 with the standard cluster?


Yes if you have the latest version of module 17 my Tiguan was assembled in June 2012

module 17 >adaption >indicator celebration> activate by changing to "yes" and save new setting


----------



## sunnyorlando (Jan 9, 2014)

*Adding Hatch Release Button*

On this hatch release button, a Tiguan S does not have the button installed. I looked just under the panel where the button would go to see if there was any unused connection for it, but not luck.
Question - 

> Does anyone know if the hatch release wiring is somewhere close to that location yet hidden?
> If not, can it be added somehow?

Thanks!
sunnyorlando


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

Re: Automatic Folding Mirrors



Tiguaner said:


> You need to wire in a relay from an A4. It's doable, but a fairly complex DIY. There are instructions in the forums.


I've been looking into doing this and have a design ready to go. I ordered a spare window switch and tested it to see what happens when you go various positions. 

Interestingly, most of the functions are triggered by connecting a certain resistance value between pins 2 ("common") and 5 of the switch. I say "most", because the "folding function" in the switch is triggered by shorting pin 3 to pin 2. Thus a "simple" one-shot circuit (appropriately triggered, driving a miniature relay) could do the job, in theory. The hardest part may be finding the appropriate power and trigger points from within the door, the ELSAWIN wiring diagram information does not make these connection points obvious.

If there are instructions in the forums on using a relay from the A4, I would appreciate seeing a link.


----------



## sunnyorlando (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks... just ot be clear, I'm looking at for the hatch release -
So it looks like this is discussing a switch located in the (drivers) door - like a Jetta, but in the Tig, the switch mounts on the small panel in front of the shifter, at least in the '13. that's where I looked for the wiring...

sunnyorlando


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sunnyorlando said:


> On this hatch release button, a Tiguan S does not have the button installed.


Why do you want to add it?

If you unlock the doors, the trunk is then unlocked (already).
Adding the button won't cause the trunk to fully pop open or anything like that


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Bambazonke said:


> Yes if you have the latest version of module 17 my Tiguan was assembled in June 2012
> 
> module 17 >adaption >indicator celebration> activate by changing to "yes" and save new setting


Yeah, I had a local dude help me a while back and he was able to get it to work.


----------



## failurbydesign (Aug 1, 2012)

Great Info!

Three questions...

1. I have the Conv. mode enables and use my keyfob for my windows only (didn't active the sunroof). Anyways, when i hold the unlock button down the windows start to go, but once i release the button they stop, even if they are 2/3 of the way down they stop. Now when they are down and i lock the car, they roll up automatically, how can i change the windows to go down automatically?

2. I have a 2009 Tig SEl with the Volk-l Bluetooth. I'm not looking to integrate it into the MFD since i understand its not possible, but it does show an option to stream via bluetooth. Now i have an iPhone 5s and a spare galaxy s4, neither can see the ad2p to stream music, could this be a setting VW forgot to enable? Its not crucial to get it working, just curious if it is an easy fix.

3. Is it possible to turn the phone button on the steering wheel into a "siri" button, so when i press it it activates siri?

Thanks for the great write ups and contributions, rock solid thread!!!


----------



## sunnyorlando (Jan 9, 2014)

I'd be interested in this one too - when locking with remote - have windows roll up automatically without having to hold on to the button.

How is this one done?

Thanks!
sunnyorlando


----------



## failurbydesign (Aug 1, 2012)

*Here you go*

This might help



sunnyorlando said:


> I'd be interested in this one too - when locking with remote - have windows roll up automatically without having to hold on to the button.
> 
> How is this one done?
> 
> ...





sbepko said:


> Page 1 of this thread-
> 
> _key-fob window control... Procedure for 2010+ models, thanks Sebastien at Ross-Tech
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnyorlando (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks... I missed that. When i first read it, it wasn't clear to this point. Now I see...

sunnyorlando


----------



## failurbydesign (Aug 1, 2012)

How about adding the outside temp to the audio section of the MFD?


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Is it possible to adjust ambient light level in the MFD? The manual says so but I don't have that option.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Another thing the manual mentions and I don't have is the ability to close all windows and roof by just holding the driver's window button up. It doesn't work.


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2014)

can you switch on "off road" mode from this tool???


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

failurbydesign said:


> How about adding the outside temp to the audio section of the MFD?


Nope. Not an option


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

quattro40v said:


> Is it possible to adjust ambient light level in the MFD? The manual says so but I don't have that option.


There should be a setting for footwell lighting, but that's it


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

motif said:


> can you switch on "off road" mode from this tool???


Nope to this one too


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2014)

shawng said:


> Nope to this one too


according to this thread on audi forum:
http://www.a5oc.com/forums/audi-a5-s5-tech/19856-audi-drive-select-programmed-3.html

you can select "offroad" mode with VCDS, why you think it's not possible in tiguan?


----------



## cjmoy (Aug 23, 2000)

quattro40v said:


> Another thing the manual mentions and I don't have is the ability to close all windows and roof by just holding the driver's window button up. It doesn't work.


I remember reading about this function in my manual too. I got it to work on mine, but I think I had to activate it with my Vag-Com. 

Shoot me a PM Drew, I can take a look at it for you sometime.


----------



## sunnyorlando (Jan 9, 2014)

*Some Modules Not Available or Cannot Communicate*

 
Hello... Newbie with Vag-Com 
Applicable to a '13 Tiguan...
When I run a scan, some modules produce an error, but those modules are not available for me to access them although they are listed and 'checked' in the list of "Installed" under "Can-Gateway".

Additionally, there are modules listed, for example 'Instruments' - yet when I try to access it, Vag-Com tells me that it cannot communicate with it. In the scan results, this one returns with no errors, so its reading it somehow, but I cannot access it. This is the same case with several modules.

Any feedback or pointers on how to address this? What am I missing?

Thanks
sunnyorlando


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

cjmoy said:


> I remember reading about this function in my manual too. I got it to work on mine, but I think I had to activate it with my Vag-Com.
> 
> Shoot me a PM Drew, I can take a look at it for you sometime.


Will do once some time frees up. Thanks dude. :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sunnyorlando said:


> Additionally, there are modules listed, for example 'Instruments' - yet when I try to access it, Vag-Com tells me that it cannot communicate with it. In the scan results, this one returns with no errors, so its reading it somehow, but I cannot access it. This is the same case with several modules.
> 
> Any feedback or pointers on how to address this? What am I missing?


Make sure all the doors are unlocked


----------



## sunnyorlando (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks, yes... doors unlocked, I remembered reading about that. Also tried doors locked, open closed, everything I could think of...


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

sunnyorlando said:


> Thanks, yes... doors unlocked, I remembered reading about that. Also tried doors locked, open closed, everything I could think of...


I found a work-around for mine that did the trick. When you access 'Select Control Modules', there will be a bar at the top with different selections such as 'Installed, Installed 2, Electronic 1, Electronics 2' etc. I clicked on 'Electronics 1' and got into '17-Instruments' that way. This was the only way I was able to do "Instrument Celebration" aka: Staging. Whenever I chose '17-Instruments' through 'Installed', I got the cannot read module error. Didn't matter about door lock, unlock. Try it that way and see if it works for you.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

motif said:


> according to this thread on audi forum:
> http://www.a5oc.com/forums/audi-a5-s5-tech/19856-audi-drive-select-programmed-3.html
> 
> you can select "offroad" mode with VCDS, why you think it's not possible in tiguan?



Let's begin with a basic lesson on how the car is put together. In simple terms, there is a controller, and then there is base programming, and on top of that coding. Across the VW/Audi/SEAT/Skoda line there are common controllers. The base programming should NEVER be considered common and in most cases is different between models and model years. And then on top of that is the coding of the base programming. Coding only turns on and off features or behaviors of the base coding. VCDS can only modify the coding not the base programming. 

So to answer your question, You have a VW Tiguan, not an Audi. You do not have the base programming required for Audi select Drive.


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2014)

shawng said:


> Let's begin with a basic lesson on how the car is put together.


ok, so how about lesson in some logical thinking  I really don't believe they do separate all basic programming modules
depending on the car, at least not with the same drive train (haldex). I can bet the option is there to
switch on offroad mode in any 4motion vehicle. Skoda Yeti e.g. all AWD versions have that button/mode installed by design.
The cost is only 300$ anyway as far as I remember, so it's cost of the button. Software it's there. The problem is only how to 
get into it.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

motif said:


> ok, so how about lesson in some logical thinking  I really don't believe they do separate all basic programming modules
> depending on the car, at least not with the same drive train (haldex). I can bet the option is there to
> switch on offroad mode in any 4motion vehicle. Skoda Yeti e.g. all AWD versions have that button/mode installed by design.
> The cost is only 300$ anyway as far as I remember, so it's cost of the button. Software it's there. The problem is only how to
> get into it.


sorry if this is a stupid question, but what does the "offroad" mode actually do?


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2014)

Java^Tiggy said:


> sorry if this is a stupid question, but what does the "offroad" mode actually do?





> 4MOTION on the Tiguan
> Electronically controlled 4MOTION is an option on the Tiguan*. *The off-road drive mode* offers all-terrain capability at the push of a button. This instantly switches on a group of advanced off-road technologies which work together to give you safer control over rough ground.
> 
> The hill descent assist lets you drive down steep slopes safely by actively braking all 4 wheels using the ESP hydraulics
> ...


http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/technology/transmissions-and-drivetrains/4motion


p.s.
Many believe, me too actually all above are just add-on for less experience drivers and good driver with 4motion but without offroad package still can manage the same situation well.


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

motif said:


> http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/technology/transmissions-and-drivetrains/4motion
> 
> 
> p.s.
> Many believe, me too actually all above are just add-on for less experience drivers and good driver with 4motion but without offroad package still can manage the same situation well.


oh well that's pretty interesting indeed! I wouldn't mind that feature.


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

motif said:


> ok, so how about lesson in some logical thinking  I really don't believe they do separate all basic programming modules
> depending on the car, at least not with the same drive train (haldex). I can bet the option is there to
> switch on offroad mode in any 4motion vehicle. Skoda Yeti e.g. all AWD versions have that button/mode installed by design.
> The cost is only 300$ anyway as far as I remember, so it's cost of the button. Software it's there. The problem is only how to
> get into it.


You can believe what you want. We have had many VW and Audi vehicles in the shop and there are features on some that we can see have coding options that are NOT present on other vehicles. If you are so bent on proving me wrong, go get VCDS and go to it. If you figure it out, all the power to you. Report back so all can benefit.


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2014)

from the vw site offroad mode:



> * Standard on Tiguan Escape, optional on S, SE and Sport


so don't tell me they gonna reprogram ECU for an option...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sunnyorlando said:


> Thanks, yes... doors unlocked, I remembered reading about that. Also tried doors locked, open closed, everything I could think of...


Key is on, & you have the latest version from Ross Tech?

Other than that....no clue, sorry

Try posting/searching here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?510-VAG-COM-Diagnostic-Forum


----------



## sunnyorlando (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes, latest version as of last Thurs or Fri.
I will try the other suggestion, though I believe I did that as well.

Thanks


----------



## chicoze (Jan 9, 2010)

motif said:


> from the vw site offroad mode:
> 
> 
> 
> so don't tell me they gonna reprogram ECU for an option...



Regarding the "off-road button":


As you can see below, VCDS is not able to assign a label for my AWD controller:

=================================================
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No SW: 0AY 907 554 C HW: 0AY 907 554 C
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0041 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 4BBBB41D2A1D964084E

No fault code found
=================================================

So, a year ago, I sent Ross-Tech a .PLB file containing the controller´s profile, mentionig that my car has the off-road button.

At that time, a person called Dana Smetanick from Ross-Tech, thankfully awswered my e-mail and said that they haven´t receive requests for this kind of retrofit but it would be helpful when they decide to retrofit that function.

So, I suggest contact them and ask if they succeded in doing the job.


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2014)

chicoze said:


> Regarding the "off-road button":
> 
> 
> As you can see below, VCDS is not able to assign a label for my AWD controller:
> ...



maybe it's version/interface problem because I have just asked a friend who has VCDS and he confirmed there is an option for *turning on XDS* what I am basically after.
That's all I need for off roading. The only problem is now do I need a button for that or it will appear on main computer screen after enabling. We gonna check soon.


----------



## motif (Feb 8, 2014)

and how to turn needle sweep on?


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

motif said:


> and how to turn needle sweep on?



I'm pretty sure this depends on the specific revision of the cluster that you have installed. But if you have the correct one its one of two options I think in the adaptation section of the instruments module. "Staging" or "Indicator Celebration" IIRC. 

Here's a post about two pages back referring to it. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?p=84631444

The Tig using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

motif said:


> and how to turn needle sweep on?


*
Cluster Staging / Celebration*: (aka the needles dance / gauge sweep)
Instruments ----> Adaptation
Select "indicator_celebration" from the drop down list
Select "Active" from the lower drop down list


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone brave enough to attempt this?

http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f97/retro-fitting-driver-alert-system-das-95634.html


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

quattro40v said:


> Anyone brave enough to attempt this?
> 
> http://www.vwwatercooled.com.au/forums/f97/retro-fitting-driver-alert-system-das-95634.html


Wouldn't help, still have the wife to alert me when I drive "erratically" but only happens when she is in the car .


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Is there a way to turn on the passenger mirror "turn down" when in reverse on vehicles without the power seat option?


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

Nope......specific module in the power seat module for them


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

That is old info on the seat memory. It does require the correct mirror with the correct wiring harness and the correct door controller. Just so happens, in most cases these were installed with the memory seat.


----------



## JohnnyLisa (May 2, 2018)

*Newer Tiguan key fob window operation*

Hello, everyone,
We just purchased a 2017 Tiguan Wolfsburg and noticed that the window open and close operations only work with the key in the door lock or by the driver's window switch. The key fob Lock and Unlock buttons do not activate the windows. My local VW service department said that this has been the case since about the 2015 model year. Has anyone looked into the code changes necessary to bring back this function to those of us with later models? 

Thanks,
John


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

JohnnyLisa said:


> Hello, everyone,
> We just purchased a 2017 Tiguan Wolfsburg and noticed that the window open and close operations only work with the key in the door lock or by the driver's window switch. The key fob Lock and Unlock buttons do not activate the windows. My local VW service department said that this has been the case since about the 2015 model year. Has anyone looked into the code changes necessary to bring back this function to those of us with later models?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


I really, really hate the "Use the Search Button" type guy, but the answer is literally on the first page of this thread.


----------



## JohnnyLisa (May 2, 2018)

Gestapo Librarian said:


> I really, really hate the "Use the Search Button" type guy, but the answer is literally on the first page of this thread.


Yes, I saw first page with the code to enable the key-fob remote window functions. I was told by my local VW service department that the coding had changed since about the 2015 model year and they don't have a working update for it yet. I noted that the latest post on this thread was from 2014, so I thought I would ask if anyone had verified that the listed code still worked on later models. I don't have a way to test it, and it seemed better to ask a simple question here before going in person and wasting time at the dealership.


----------



## bmorton (Nov 8, 1999)

JohnnyLisa said:


> Yes, I saw first page with the code to enable the key-fob remote window functions. I was told by my local VW service department that the coding had changed since about the 2015 model year and they don't have a working update for it yet. I noted that the latest post on this thread was from 2014, so I thought I would ask if anyone had verified that the listed code still worked on later models. I don't have a way to test it, and it seemed better to ask a simple question here before going in person and wasting time at the dealership.


I enabled the comfort close and open (works on windows, sunroof, and powerfold mirrors) on our 2017 using the instructions in the following thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6151389-HOW-TO-VagCom-VCDS-Mods-(w-pics)


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

JohnnyLisa said:


> Yes, I saw first page with the code to enable the key-fob remote window functions. I was told by my local VW service department that the coding had changed since about the 2015 model year and they don't have a working update for it yet. I noted that the latest post on this thread was from 2014, so I thought I would ask if anyone had verified that the listed code still worked on later models. I don't have a way to test it, and it seemed better to ask a simple question here before going in person and wasting time at the dealership.


Just sounds as though they don’t want to do it. 

I did my ‘12 & ‘16 without issues, it took a couple of tests to get windows & roof to close but only windows for open (just my preference), but both were identical.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JohnnyLisa said:


> I was told by my local VW service department that the coding had changed since about the 2015 model year and they don't have a working update for it yet


This is...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

JohnnyLisa said:


> Yes, I saw first page with the code to enable the key-fob remote window functions. I was told by my local VW service department that the coding had changed since about the 2015 model year and they don't have a working update for it yet.


The dealership is correct. Since they don't typically use VCDS, they cannot check and uncheck boxes to change the coding like VCDS. They need to know the code ahead of time to copy and paste into their scanner.


----------

